# Corrupt-a-Wish: Cubing Edition



## Lorenzo (Aug 20, 2009)

I didn't see one of these when i used the search function so I thought I would make one.

The rules are easy
I make a wish then the next person thinks of a bad consequence that could happen when the wish is granted. If a wish cant be corrupted, then you could just say "not granted". But of course...EVERYTHING has good and bad consequences.


For Example

Person1: I wish my cube couldn't pop

Person2: Granted, but then you can't disassemble it.
I wish I was the best cuber in the world.

Person3: Granted, but you hit your head so hard that you lost your spatial recognition.
I wish I knew all the permutations.



And so on....


And now I'll start


I wish my CubeSmith stickers would come.


----------



## Faz (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but the day after, the world's postal system collapses, and you can't order anything else again.

I wish I could edge pair better.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but then you got so good that you decided to stop practicing and got worse again.

I wish I had a 3x3 made of metal.


----------



## fundash (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but it's so heavy that you drop it and it breaks your foot.

I wish I was as fast as erik!(the WR holder)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 20, 2009)

fundash said:


> Granted, but it's so heavy that you drop it and it breaks your foot.
> 
> I wish I was as fast as erik!(the WR holder)



Granted. You can now run as fast as him.


I wish I didn't completely fail at all puzzles


----------



## fundash (Aug 20, 2009)

granted, but puzzlesw become so easy for you that you get bored and dont want to play with puzzles any longer.

I Wish that i had a super computer!


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2009)

fundash said:


> granted, but puzzlesw become so easy for you that you get bored and dont want to play with puzzles any longer.
> 
> I Wish that i had a super computer!



Granted, but when the robot takeover happens, I'm blaming you.

I wish for a national championship for Rutgers football.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but then you lose to Appalachian State in the home opener the following year.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but then you hit a plane and fall

I wish I could go to CO.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but on the way back your plane crashes by flying into kippy33 

I wish i could learn and use ZBLL before WC


----------



## panyan (Aug 20, 2009)

granted, but nobody know what your talking about 

i wish i had a self solving cube that i could win competitions


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Granted, but you will forget it on the first day of WC.
> 
> I wish i could go back in time and be the first man on earthh who solve the rubix cube


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but you will be so slow that you won't have any oxygen left.

I wish I had a Gigaminx.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but it pops and breaks into over 9000 pieces during the first solve.

I wish I had a better way to do FMC.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted but you get a g perm at the end,and u mess the algorithim up and another g perm comes up.
I wish my teacher stops taking the cube in class.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but you will only get F grades.

I wish I had an unpoppable Gigaminx


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted but the pieces are all fused together with jig-a-loo.
I wish cubes took less time to break in.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

@trying-to-speedcube
Granted,but the tension is soo tight which needs alot of force to turn,and may sprain ur hands
i wish the first ever rubiks cube made


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

i had the*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but it sucks.

I wish stevethecuber used the EDIT button.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 20, 2009)

But you get a blod clot in your hands. Doh!

I wish I knew gods algorithm for a 7x7 cube and solve it in 30 seconds.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but your head will explode.

I wish LNZ used "Granted" or "Not granted", because he didn't.


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Granted, but your head will explode.
> 
> I wish LNZ used "Granted" or "Not granted", because he didn't.



Wish not granted for being a crap wish

(k fine, granted, but the rest of his post goes missing so it just says 'granted' )

I wish that I had better A level results.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but the rest of the alphabet get together and burn your house down.

I wish more people laughed at this post.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Not granted, because it's not funny.

I wish I could win Megaminx at WC.


----------



## mazei (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but you get into a coma.

I wish I had better look ahead with no side effects.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but it won't have side effects, so you won't get faster.

I wish Erik wasn't Dutch.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

for not using edit button sorry,i forgot..really sorry guys


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I wish Erik wasn't Dutch.



Granted but what difference does it make. He would still be fast 

I wish that I would get a LL skip at a comp.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but you pop doing a U2.

Wishes out of service.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Not granted.



rahulkadukar said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Erik wasn't Dutch.
> ...


However, I would go from 0 to 5 NR's if he weren't Dutch.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

No wish to grant.

I wish Waldo was found.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2009)

granted but there would be no point to where's waldo
I wish I had a muffin


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but it was yucky.

I wish that Stefan had that flying pony which he's desired for years now.


----------



## mazei (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted but it dies several days later(cruel, I know)

I wish that I had a wish.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but the wish would be corrupted like any other. 

I wish that I were better and faster at memorizing the state of Rubik's Cubes then solving them without looking at them without it affecting my performance at other activities.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 20, 2009)

granted, but you come across a scramble that no matter what you do, you can t figure it out.

I wish for the worlds best megamix


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but it's a 6 colored Megaminx with tiles.

I wish for a Black V-Cube 5.


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but it's only a white V5 covered in ants.

I wish I had Kazuhito Iimura's awesome turning speed.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 20, 2009)

Forte said:


> Granted, but it's only a white V5 covered in ants.
> 
> I wish I had Kazuhito Iimura's awesome turning speed.



granted, but you turn your car's steering wheel too fast and crash.

I wish I can't solve a cube.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but the cube you can't solve is a Hexaminx.

I wish I could finish my Hexagonal Dipyramid now.


----------



## panyan (Aug 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Granted, but it sucks.
> 
> I wish stevethecuber used the EDIT button.



GREAT ONE!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Grant it then


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I wish I could finish my Hexagonal Dipyramid now.



Granted, but you just lost the game.

I wish my wish would never come true.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 20, 2009)

It doesn't but then You're wishes never come true!

I wish my full OLL would be with better exec.


----------



## shelley (Aug 20, 2009)

Novriil said:


> It doesn't but then You're wishes never come true!
> 
> I wish my full OLL would be with better exec.



You can now execute all OLLs perfectly but lose all OLL recognition.

I wish to donate my wish to the next poster.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted.
I wish i had one of each puzzles in cube4you
I wish to donate my wish to the poster above me


----------



## teller (Aug 20, 2009)

I foresee two possibilities. One: the two donated wishes above cancel each other out. Or two: the two wishes create an infinite loop, the result of which could cause a chain reaction that would unravel the very fabric of the space-time continuum and destroy the entire universe! Granted, that's a worst-case scenario. The destruction might in fact be very localized, limited to merely our own galaxy.

anyway, on to your main wish. Granted. You have one each of cube4you's catalog. But you have no limbs.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

No wish to grant.

I wish I had a wish to wish someone else's wish wishing that wish would be wished by a wisher who wishes wishes.

Don't grant that.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but then the wish is granted and you didn't want that.

I wish I could sub-1 a magic.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but you break your magic trying to sub-1 it.

I wish that I could have the 5x5 WR average.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but it's actually a record for the worst average not the best.

I wish that there was only one cube in the whole world, the 3x3x3 and I was the world record holder with a time of .01 seconds.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but making the world broke all your fingers and disabled them, even after surgery.

I wish I got better at the roux method.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but you would spend so much time learning you wouldn't get in to college because you didn't go to school.

I wish someone would break the WR with roux. (ME).


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

EDIT: Damn, wrbcube4 beat me! ... lol, actually I scuppered your plans too 

@piemaster

Granted, but waffle=ijm is still better 

I wish none of my cubing wishes were granted


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> EDIT: Damn, wrbcube4 beat me! ... lol, actually I scuppered your plans too
> 
> @piemaster
> 
> ...



Granted, but then I would reverse the wish and grant all of your wishes.

Once again I wish that I would break the WR with Roux.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 20, 2009)

granted, but it was actually a DNF.

I wish i had the ability to solve cubes using only a watergun.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> granted, but it was actually a DNF.
> 
> I wish i had the ability to solve cubes using only a watergun.



granted, but the watergun is filled with acid hence melting the cubes
I wish for a Unbreakable magic strings


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > granted, but it was actually a DNF.
> ...



Granted, but I would steal your magic and money so you wouldn't be able to use it.

I wish I had a Macbook pro


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 20, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Lorenzo said:
> ...



Granted but then you'd be confused!
I wish i had a modded V-6


----------



## V-te (Aug 20, 2009)

Granted, but then you stab your fingers with the pins, and you can't cube anymore. 

I wish I could be sub 15 =P


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but running the mile in under 15 minutes isn't anything special.

I wish my Rubik's cube could talk


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but it talks too much and won't shut up.

I wish I can get an official sub13 average.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but sub13 isn't anything special for Magic 

I wish I could get an official sub 5 ZZ Rubik's solve in competition!


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Granted, but running the mile in under 15 minutes isn't anything special.
> 
> I wish my Rubik's cube could talk



Haha it actually is, My record mile is 5:19 with my average being 5:25. 


Granted, you get your sub 5, but you aren't competing.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish that you had made a wish that also doesn't harm me.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but it harms you anyway.

i wish i had a solid chocolate cube.



i was beaten...


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 21, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> no wish to grant
> 
> i wish i had a solid chocolate cube.



posted too late 
Now I command you to grant my wish!


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but it melts with the high heat created by friction and you end with a DNF.

I wish I had remembered to make a wish.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but you make a wish that you didn't remember to make a wish. lol

I wish to have 5 wishes:

1. No one can counter my wish
2. No one can talk so they can't tell me in person
3. No one may post "Granted, but blah blach....
4. The person below me must say: not granted.
5. I wish I had two more wishes.
6. I wish I was better than waffle at roux method.
7: I wish everyone could talk again.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but TUDFHFXHB CN

I wish someone answered my wish a few posts above!


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

not granted.

i wish my dog could solve a cube.



i was beaten....AGAIN lol


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 21, 2009)

NOT GRANTED.

I WISH I COULD FINISH THIS...


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 21, 2009)

GRANTED continue

i wish there was no oll parity


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted! but PLL parity would happen all the time!

I wish for something to drink.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

tenagrq. lbh pna abj fbyir n phor.

V jvfu gb or n Ehovx'f Phor guvf Unyybjrra.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted go get a cup and some coke 

oh well pll parity parity is better than oll 
i wish i could do 4x4 BLD


----------



## Edmund (Aug 21, 2009)

The cube costume is nice and realistic but trip and can't stand up because you are a ginourmous square. Oh and then a truck nails you. 
I wish I teleport to any competition I felt like teleporting to.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, but you dont know how to control it and teleport into a volcano.

i wish i didnt delete my post just because i got beaten. by two people.


----------



## brunson (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but it's still late and it's rot13'd. 

I wish people would be nice to each other on the forum.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2009)

brunson said:


> Granted, but it's still late.
> 
> I wish people would be nice to each other on the forum.



Without people arguing with him and pointing out where he was continuously wrong, jcuber rose to popularity among new members and was appointed a mod, deleting all posts he didn't agree with. This resulted in all older members leaving the forum, and soon there was nothing but flamewars among noobs. 

I wish people would stop associating "roux" with "I'M A REBEL AND A NONCONFORMIST TO SOCIETY"


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I wish people would stop associating "roux" with "I'M A REBEL AND A NONCONFORMIST TO SOCIETY"



Granted, but then the nonconformists discovered another method and started using it en masse (hah). It turned out to be better than Fridrich, but none of the conformists would try it because of its association with rebellion. At the next world championships, none of the finalists were ex-Fridrich users.

I wish they'd make a megaminx that turned as well as a 3x3 DIY out of the box.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but this is the way I read it.


qqwref said:


> I wish they'd make a megaminx that turned as well as a --- 3x3 DIY out of the box.



Since a DIY out of the box is disassembled, your megaminx will turn that well, so it won't turn. ;-)


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish I could teleport to the HKNowStore.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's how I read it too at first.
Granted, but you can never get back.
I wish Rubik's cubes were never made and the only puzzles ever in the world are Rubik's magics. And the 2x2 ones, not the 2x4 ones.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I wish Rubik's cubes were never made and the only puzzles ever in the world are Rubik's magics. And the 2x2 ones, not the 2x4 ones.



Granted, but now there are competitions that are just Rubik's Magic. You grow disillusioned with speedsolving after two days of hardcore practice and find another hobby.

I wish V-cube would start making 4x4x4s, 8x8x8s, and 9x9x9s soon, and that they would be just as good in every way as the existing V-cube products.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but once you solve it, it blows up like a microwaved jawbreaker and you get 87th degree burns. 
I wish that would happen to everyone.


----------



## zster007 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but then everyone would die and you would have to restart the human race with a monkey.

I wish I could find my main speedsolving 3x3.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but once you do, you can never have another puzzle.

I wish I could solve the square-1 in under 30 seconds on average.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but if you can, everyone else in the world can do it too so it's not very special anymore.

I wish I don't have to memorize for BLD anymore.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, but now you are blind

i wish i had mirror blocks


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

zster007 said:


> Granted, but then everyone would die and you would have to restart the human race with a monkey.
> 
> I wish I could find my main speedsolving 3x3.



Who says I want to restart the human race?

Granted, but its just a block of mirrors, not the puzzle.
I wish I could fly.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but then its not really BLD anymore is it?

I wish I had a 4x4x1.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but it will come with tiles that you can't easily take off, and it will have an irregular colour scheme.

I wish I would stop getting so many DNFs and +2s at official competitions.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, but you wouldnt be the DNF princess.

i wish i was better at teaching "how to solve a Rubik's Cube"


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 21, 2009)

beaten to it
granted, but in another language

i wish i had the puzzle mirror blocks


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but all you get is a dollar store 3x3 with mirror stickers.

I wish dollar store cubes tasted of cheese so i could eat them


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted but you break your leg fall into a coma and die....


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just kidding!

Granted but your lactose intolerant

I wish I had a pillowed 3x3x3..... It would be awesome........


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted but wool is non functional. 
I wish Shipping from china wouldn't take that long.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but everything is broken when it arrives.

I wish I could get a pyraminx that doesn't suck after 100 solves.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Granted, but everything is broken when it arrives.
> 
> I wish I could get a pyraminx that doesn't suck after 100 solves.



Granted. 
I wish I could get a pyraminx that doesn't suck after infinite solves.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but it sucks _until_ you do infinite solves.

I wish cube4you stickers didn't suck after 100 solves


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, it now sucks after 1 solve.

i wish my cubesmith order would come now!! i live in CALI and my Cube4You order came within a week with GROUND SHIPPING!!!
(sorry, need to get it out of my system.)


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but he sends you the wrong sets.

I wish I knew Roux.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but for some reason you are terrible at blockbuilding and you never get a solve under a minute with it.

I wish I was really good at Square-1.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but everyone else is better than you.
I wish someone granted my last wish.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Granted, but everyone else is better than you.
> I wish someone granted my last wish.



granted, but they took those words to mean they would grant the last wish you ever make before you die. One day you failed a test and in the brief depression that comes after failure, you said "I wish I was dead." The details of what happened afterward aren't important, but let's just say that truly was your last wish.

I wish I could drive after 9:00 PM.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, but you would be on salvia
i wish i had chocolate


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

But what if I wished I was alive forever and then shot myself? That would be the last wish of my life, but then it would be granted, so I would come back to life, so it wouldn't be the last wish of my life making me die again, etc. creating a paradox. You can't drive after 9:00 PM? Here, for the license for under 18 (I'm guessing that's what it is.) its not past 12:00.

Granted, but it's butt chocolate.
I wish I could fly. (That was the wish that I wanted someone to grant.)


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, but it's slower than walking.

I wish I can solve the 4x4x4 faster than you can solve the 2x2x2.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but you DNF every competition solve and your camera fails every time you try to record it.

I wish I didn't keep forgetting to make a wish at the end of my posts. I've edited both.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

At least its faster than a traffic jam. 

Granted, but the wish is that you would die and the topic just turned into Wish and you can't corrupt any more wishes.
I wish the world record for 7x7 multi-blind (10 of them with one hand, two at a time.) was set by Seymour Butz.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, but afterwards you lose one hand for wishing this

i wish i could do a backflip onto mirror blocks


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but you have to do it of the Empire State Building and you will die if you don't land perfectly on the Mirror Blocks puzzle.
I wish that you don't land on the puzzle.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but he lands on you instead.

I wish for 3 more wishes.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, but you'll die after all of them are used

I wish the MB are still intact after KubeKid's body is all over them so I can actually have it


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but you slowly go insane from the stress of owning an object that killed someone.

I wish I knew Guimond, AVG, and K4.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but after finished learning them completely you jump in the air and hit your head on something (bad imagination) and get knocked into a coma and wake up forgetting how to solve a rubiks cube.

I wish I could go from barley under sub 20 to under 10.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but then you die.

I wish I could eat more pie.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 21, 2009)

beaten

granted, but you accidentally eat MMP 

I wish i could have real honest to god mirror blocks like my friends instead of fake ones.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 21, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Granted, but then you die.
> 
> I wish I could eat more pie.



Granted, expect to need a visit to the washroom very soon.


I wish I had some new stickers for my 4x4.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted but the stickers are really lousy and totally fade. (ergghh this happened to me, I bought some at a comp and they faded before my 2nd round solves!)
I wish to stay sub-18 but be more consistent, meaning not getting 12's and 26's in the same averages.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but wait, weren't you sub-5 on a 2x2 already?

I wish I could make up a wish to wish.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, but your wish caused you to somehow get into a coma, and then somebody broke into your house and stole all of your puzzles.

i wish i had a cube shaped yo yo!


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but you have no string, and you are forbidden to apply string or lose your life.

I wish I had X-ray vision.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but there will never be any girls around you anymore


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Granted, but there will never be any girls around you anymore



They never are anyway!  I am a man that will not be controlled by women who want to spend money on clothes instead of cubes, and also LOVEE twilight. Grrr... 

I wish you had made a wish so I could corrupt it.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

Not granted, but I will make one now.

I wish you hadn't wished I had made a wish so you could corrupt it.


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but you still made your wish, so I still corrupt it.

I wish someone else would read this thread.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for my post out of place. I hurried a bit to get to the last post.

Wish granted. 

I wish that Verdes would come out with a V6 that was not flawed.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, it NEVER pops or locks up, its sooo smooth, and it cuts corners at a 90 degree angle, but it blows up when you take it out of the box.

I wish no one granted my wish.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted.

I wish I could put normal-sized stickers on a Type F without them getting messed up.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Granted.
> 
> I wish I could put normal-sized stickers on a Type F without them getting messed up.



granted, but you won't use the Japanese color scheme on it.

I wish I can type faster than 150wpm.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but in your case, wpm stands for words per month.

I wish I had the best 3x3 cube in the world and there was nothing bad about it at all and nothing bad ever happened to me and I could compete with it and get sub-1 solves with it and I was the best cuber ever and I lived forever.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but the UPS truck had a gas leak and combusted.

I wish that I had a life.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

Not granted.

I wish no one ever wished a wish that can't be granted.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but suddenly everybody dies due to the sun running out of helium, explodes, and no one can wish a wish. Therefore, not granted. 

I wish I had a life.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

Not granted.

I wish people didn't wish the same wish twice in a row.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but now everyone alternates between two extremely boring wishes.

I wish I was officially in the worldwide top 50 for my average time in the 3x3x3 speedsolve event.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but now your other times suck because you spend all day practicing 3x3.

I wish I was more creative so I could actually think of a wish to wish.


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but then when you make a wish, no one understands it and you are ignored.

I wish it were monday again.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but someone stole all your cubes

I wish my pins in my v cube 6 would stay in


----------



## Tortin (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but now you can't put your cube back together because the pins are crooked, and you can't remove the pins, because they're stuck.

I wish I was better at megaminx.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 21, 2009)

granted, but i stole it lol

i wish nobody stole my cubes lol


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but then you are crushed to death when your cubes fall on you. 

I wish the 1x1 could actually be scarmbled and solved.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

Not granted. In fact, scarmbling isn't possible on any cube.

I wish 4x4 didn't have parity...


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but then aliens invaded the planet and took all twisty puzzles from earth

i wish i was better at modding cubes


----------



## Forte (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, except all you do is carve statues out of ice cubes for the rest of your life.

I wish that there will be Square-1 at the Vancouver Open.


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but you can't solve it. 

I wish my dog could solve the cube.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but he beats you in every competition.

I wish people would stop being so obsessed with Square-1.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but then everyone gets obsessed with super square-1 and square-2, and you get so mad that you commit suicide.

I wish that I had the V-cube collection (2x2 - 11x11 (6a and 6b)) with all even cubes modded perfectly with the pi mod.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but people kill you from jealousy.
I wish people would be more patient for the rest of the V-Cubes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but eventually people become so bored waiting for the release, that they shoot each other in the head, and then zombies break into your house when you are sleeping and take your cubes and brain. If you dont copy and paste this to 3 videos, this will happen to you.

I wish I hadn't made that sound like a youtube death chain letter and that gabbasoft made cubes up to 100x100x100.


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but your computer gets so smart it decides to kill you.

I wish I had an unlimited supply of high quality stickers


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but they're all My Little Pony Stickers

I wish tomorrow I would get a good ambulance call


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but it's your relative (was that too harsh?) ok, Granted but it's Barack Obama.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

YAY! Lol.

I wish cubes weren't popular at all.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted but your mum fell into burning ring of fire xD.

I wish V-cubes made non-crap 6x6x6's and I had 1000 posts


----------



## Edmund (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted but the 6x6x6's cost a million dollars ea and on your 1000th posted your accounted got hacked.
I wish I had a new Michael Vick jersey


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted but you get mauled by dogs.
I wish i could do BLD.


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, But you always have a DNF

I wish I could Be great at Pll


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but you start forgetting OLLs.

I wish I had $100 real spendable USD.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but then it catches on fire.
I wish I had a million fireproof USD and no one could steal them from me, and they didn't get taken away from me for some reason, and I could use them for whatever I wanted and nothing bad happened to me or anything related to me in any way.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but you loose it.
I wish for this thread to end.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish more people remembered to make wishes.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but we go into such a deep hyperinflation that you're money is useless

I wish Billy Mays was still alive


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Granted, but then you die.

I wish Rubik's Cubes could talk.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

granted but they dont stop talking and the government takes theme away for analysis.

i wish i had 3 wishes with no bad consequences.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Granted, but you start forgetting OLLs.
> 
> I wish I had $100 real spendable USD.



Haha, it's already happening. 


Granted, but you can't use your wishes. 

I wish I could have a free Burger king whopper for every solve I did under 34


----------



## Tortin (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but then you get fat and die.

I wish I lived in Australia.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

granted but a kangaroo caves your chest in

i wish i had the perfect speedcube


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but the cube is so fast, you can't catch it. 

I wish I had all the money in the world.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but the world inflates and you screw everyone over

i wish i could have one million moneyz


----------



## piemaster (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but the perfect speedcube is the cubix rube, and people kill each other for it, causing war.

I wish a little more people used roux.

Edit: Darn it, this was for elcarc but I'm a slow typer, so two people got before me.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Granted, but the perfect speedcube is the cubix rube, and people kill each other for it, causing war.
> 
> I wish a little more people used roux.
> 
> Edit: Darn it, this was for elcarc but I'm a slow typer, so two people got before me.



granted now dr.little mo repeople uses roux

i wish i had a cheesboiga


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but whatever it is is actually fake

i wish i had one million moneyz


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but someone beat you up for them.

I wish I can run faster than Usain Bolt.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> granted, but someone beat you up for them.
> 
> I wish I can run faster than Usain Bolt.


granted but your leg meat detaches right of the bone because of increased vibrations rom running so fast

i wish i could fall off of a building and live


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Granted, but then you get fat and die.
> 
> I wish I lived in Australia.



Hold the phone son, no attacking Burger King it's delicious.

Granted but then you get a heart attack after watching a playback video


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but then you get fat and die.
> ...



Yay Burger king rules!!!! Lol. 

I wish that you had made a wish


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but then you get fat and die.
> ...



not granted because you didnt make a wish

i wish edmund made a wish

EDIT: dang he beat me too it,

i wish i made my first wish earlier


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you average 10 seconds. so you eat too many and explode.

I wish I had a fully functional 6x6x7


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it has massive Parity

I wish I could do what ever I want.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2009)

But then you'd turn evil and accidentally nuke someone, like yourself.

I wish for world peace.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you only get a piece the size of your house. 

Umm.. pass... Lol


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> But then you'd turn evil and accidentally nuke someone, like yourself.
> 
> I wish for world peace.



granted but nobody else has it, only you

i wish this thread wasnt running out of ideas


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 22, 2009)

i was beaten

not granted. now make a wish. 

i wish cubesmith would come. i have comp tomorrow.

EDIT: I got my stickers right after i posted this.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, <insert corruption here.>

I wish that wishing wishes would not count as a wish because if you wish for wishes, you are a photocopier.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2009)

NOT granted to your failed corruption.
I wish for a new 1x1


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it doesn't turn as well as the old one.

I wish cube4you's gigaminxes were put on sale today.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but Cube4you turns out to be a suicide bombing group so when you get one, it is a bomb disguised as a gigaminx, so you die 

I wish I had a Cube4you gigaminx that will not explode.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but it came with no core
I wish, for a light bulb that works.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you dropped it the moment you touched it.

I wish to own every cube selling store in the world.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but then you go bankrupt and have to sell them.

I wish that my cubes would be here sooner.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but they aren't the cubes you ordered.

I wish that I can get a nice 3x3x3 average of 12 on video.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

You do, but during uploading it gets erased.
I wish for a Rubik's clock.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Here you go. Mwahahahaha! >:-D http://tecnoartes.net/w/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/imag_rubiks-clock.jpg


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but it never gives you the correct time. 

I wish I can give all my cubes to you.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, and then you die! Lol.

I wish I didn't have to wear my retainer.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 22, 2009)

V-te said:


> Granted, and then you die! Lol.
> 
> I wish I didn't have to wear my retainer.



Lol What!? Fine, then I will take back all my cubes to revive myself.

Granted, and then you die! Lol.

I will I can have all your cubes... then blend them.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you forget to follow the "don't breathe this!" advice and end up with a chronic lung disease.

I wish that I would improve at least one competition PB every time I go to a competition, and that I'd continue going to competitions every few months for decades.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you lose all your friends because they get tired of hearing of your new PB.

I wish i had a purple cube.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but you took it from Sa967St (i think you have a purple cube?)
I wish i could go to comps.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you can never get out of the computers! 

I wish I had caffeine that doesn't make me crash.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it tastes so bad you dont enjoy consuming it anymore.

I wish my car was cheaper to run.


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it is so cheap it blows up.

I wish I had motivation to learn some more PLL.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but then you realize you can never learn it! Mwahaha!! 

I wish I could get better at F2L


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you get better at F2L on a 15 layer cube.

I wish I could solve a cube with my tongue.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you slice your tongue off in the process and you can never talk again!

I wish I could solve a square 1 good.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 22, 2009)

EDIT: majorly beaten to it by others lol.


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you only win against 5 year olds.

I wish there was a competition near Georgia soon.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you can't attend it.

I wish I was the king of cubes!


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you will never have a queen.

I wish that I had unlimited plane tickets to cube competitions.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but the planes fly out of New Zealand.

I wish Metallica would play a New Zealand show.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but they die onstage.

I wish there was an easy N perm


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, then you switch to roux.

I wish Homework didn't exist and I could cube all day.


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but then you find out that the only reason homework doesn't exist is because you got expelled.

I wish I would cube all day even if homework didn't exist, but I probably would have no motivation.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but then your hands fall off from cubing so much, and you try with your feet and then they fall off.

I wish I had more puzzles and cubes.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but the amount of cubes becomes so overwhelming that you become so overly-obsessed with cubing that you don't even stop to eat, sleep, go to school, etc. and die from malnourishment.

I wish that the corruptor of this wish posts not-granted.

(i love paradoxes XD)


----------



## DavidSanders (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but not granted.

I wish that I did not have to just say that.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but because you lose your ability to speak forever.

I wish that the person who posts next does not grant this wish. 

(that's better.) lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted. (That is the corruption aswell lol)

I wish I had a 3x3 that is suitable for sub 20 solving that is not:

made of metal
bad in any way
a bomb
explodes
gets lubed and turns into a 1x1
eats me
I die
anything that I dont want to happen.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but the cube is so good that you easily get sub-1's with it and no one believes you and accuses you of cheating.

I wish that I had a worthy adversary in a battle of logic!!!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it turns out he's too good and you lose every argument.

I wish this wish wouldn't get corrupted.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it still does! Mwahahah! I wish all my cubes were white!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it's just paint, so they're sticky and not as good as real white cubes and everyone thinks you're racist.
I wish black cubes were as good as white cubes.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but only because all of your white cubes get worse than your black cubes!

i wish I had a zottaminx (i think that's what it's called)


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it's non functional. Mwahahah! I wish Obama was a speedcuber


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but he becomes the best speedcuber/politician mix ever and takes over the world!!!?!!!!!11!!1

I wish I could think of a wish.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 22, 2009)

That's going to happen even if he can't cube.

Granted, but then you forget it again.

I wish people would stop thinking Obama is so amazing.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but then he shows up at your house with chuck norris because he knows what you did and he sicks chuck norris on you because he owes him a favor.

I wish I could find another cuber from Florida to cube with!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but they are a murderee and kill you.

I wish I had 100,000 subscribers on youtube.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

granted, but you make a very crappy vid and they all un-subscribe

lol if i could remember my wish from before i would put it, but apparently, i forgot it! lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but you didnt make a wish

I wish I had 100,000 subscribers that never unsubscribe.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but they are just 100,000 accounts that are used by robots

I wish my school would blow up.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it then comes together with a mechanism similar to an H-Bomb.

I wish school was 5 days holiday and 2 days school.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Granted, but it's all 48 hours of school.


ummm... pass...Lol.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 22, 2009)

for strawberry because v-te didn't make a wish
granted, but then you become stupid and don't get a job

i wish sleeping under trees => free fruit from oldish ladies


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 23, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> for strawberry because v-te didn't make a wish
> granted, but then you become stupid and don't get a job
> 
> i wish sleeping under trees => free fruit from oldish ladies



Uhh, time to change my avatar


----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted! "Not-granted", as in not turned into Hugh Grant. Downside is that you are not turned into Hugh Grant.

I wish that I had a Greenhill's Dodecahedron.

EDIT: WOW NINJA'D BY 2 PAGES OF POSTS.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

lol yeah you did get ninja'd. Nice coruption btw. lol


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted, but you will put jigaloo in it and forget to work it in, causing all the pieces to be glued together

I wish I won't get DNF averages at my next competitions.



ThatGuy said:


> granted, but you took it from Sa967St (i think you have a purple cube?)


 stay away from my purple cube!!


----------



## Novriil (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted, but You will DNS all of them

I wish I could get 7x7 sub-10


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted, but after that, you realize that 10 hours still isn't that fast.

I wish I could solve a Super-X :fp


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Granted, but after that, you realize that 10 hours still isn't that fast.
> 
> I wish I could solve a Super-X :fp



OHHH DAMN.

I wasn't expecting that! XD

Granted, but then you tell a badly timed 'your mom' joke and get your fingers cut off.

I wish I could repin 6x6s in less then 10 minutes.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted, but it pops 9.99 minutes in.

I wish.... someone else completed this wish.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

Not granted.

I wish people would stop with the confusing wishes about wishes.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 23, 2009)

granted, but some people don't relize so hard sentence and still post nonsense.

I wish I could get those 3 stackmats soon


----------



## elcarc (Aug 23, 2009)

granted but they dont work

i wish i had the most subscriibers on youtube


----------



## Edmund (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted but then your account gets closed!
I wish Summer Reading didn't exist for anyone!


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted, but now you can never learn anything again.
I wish that someone won't corrupt my wish.
(that was my wish)


----------



## Troy2421 (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted, but you can never visit this site again.
I wish that I could get free diy's and stickers.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted, but your hands will be cut off.

I wish I had 1 tbit internet.

And another wish(corrupt the one above, not this one): I wish that people didn't post stuff like "I wish the corrupter of this wish would not grant me the corruption of this wish which has been ......" !!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

Granted, but your computer would crash.

I wish more people agreed with the wish Nitrocan posted.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 23, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Granted but then your account gets closed!
> I wish Summer Reading didn't exist for anyone!



AMEN.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Granted, but your computer would crash.
> 
> I wish more people agreed with the wish Nitrocan posted.



Granted, but just because they agree with it doesn't mean they act on it.

I wish for one single 3x3x3 corner piece.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

granted, but it doesn't have a cap on it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 23, 2009)

I wish that calekewbs made a wish so I could corrupt it.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

granted, but someone beat you to it!

I wish that someone other than ben199123 would corrupt this.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but he will corrupt a future wish
I wish for a new lamp (people from Roux Central knows why)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol.
Granted, but then your Roux times would suck.

I wish for everyone to live perfect lives, and that nothing bad would ever happen to anyone.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but your cube couldn't be scrambled.

I wish I was faster at F2L.

--Ranzha


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted but the you would be slower with OLL/PLL
I wish for a new lamp.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but no lightbulb can be screwed into it.

I wish I could solve two cubes simultaneously OH and BLD.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but the cubes are 1x1x1's so its not impressive.

I wish I could solve a 3x3x3 blindfolded


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but you can't solve a 3x3 sighted.

I wish I could solve a 3x3x4 cuboid.


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but then you wouldn't be able to solve any other puzzle but that one. 

I wish I knew the "God's Method" for solving all puzzles very quickly.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but all your puzzles pop from solving too fast.

I wish I could make a Petaminx.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but all the materials you buy have a <1 cent value and you paid $6,000 for them so you blew $6,000 for something worth under 1 cent.

I wish I had a Cube4You Gigaminx and nothing bad happens to it.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 24, 2009)

granted but something bad happens to you

i wish i had a pen right now


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but it only writes invisible ink.

I wish for more wishes.


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted but you have to use all your wishes or you die.
I wish chris uses all his wishes that he wished for.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 24, 2009)

granted but he dies anyway lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

not granted for wishing fail
I wish for a new lamp


----------



## elcarc (Aug 24, 2009)

granted but it only shows invisible light

i wish school wouldnt come


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted... Same here...

I wish for some Oasis.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but what are you going to do with the underground river, and abundant plant life, running under and all throughout your house?

I wish Listerine didn't sting the bajeezus out of my tongue.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but it would NOT have the same cleaning power
I wish I had a new lamp


----------



## elcarc (Aug 24, 2009)

granted but the bulb goes out

i wish i the 20,000 dollar button had a 0% chance of death


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but it's a reverse lottery and you have to pay the owner of the button $20,000.

I also wish waffle=ijm had a lamp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but I still don't have one
I wish I had a new lamp


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but it's a 1 meter diameter search light.

I wish the world championship was held on the moon, with space robots!


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted but its a new used lamp.
I wish waffle=ijm's lamp would work


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted but it's not here yet
I wish for a new lamp


----------



## V-te (Aug 24, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Granted, but it's a 1 meter diameter search light.
> 
> I wish the world championship was held on the moon, with space robots!



Granted, but as soon as you solve it, the moon blows up, causing havec to the earths rotation. 

I wish I had a cube that could transform into any twisty puzzle.


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but that power is unlocked only when Waffle gets a new lamp 

I wish my pen was awesome! (It is just a regular pen now)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but you will be too busy using it, that you will forget all the square-1 EP algs you know 

I wish I didn't have to do my summer homework (school starts in 2 weeks and I haven't started it yet because I've been cubing too much).


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but now you have to do winter homework that is due in the summer for unspecified reasons. Also, you have to trade the purple stickers of your cube in for more red stickers. So now your cube has two red sides.

I wish that pigs were triangle-shaped.

Also, isn't it about 2:00 in the morning where you live, Sarah?


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2009)

Forte said:


> Granted, but now you have to do winter homework that is due in the summer for unspecified reasons. Also, you have to trade the purple stickers of your cube in for more red stickers. So now your cube has two red sides.
> 
> I wish that pigs were triangle-shaped.
> 
> Also, isn't it about 2:00 in the morning where you live, Sarah?



Granted. Bacon is now considerably less delicious, due to reduced fat content of triangle shaped pigs.

I wish there were more hours in a day.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but it would take a long time for the living things on earth to adjust.

I wish I didn't suck at 3x3.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but you would suck at everything else.

I wish I can get a sub-6 minutes average at 7x7 in the weekly competition 2009-34.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but everyone laughs at your untrue name making you feel sad.

I wish my business made $5000+ revenue.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, it will this year. However, next year you are paid with bacon strips made from triangular pigs.

I wish I could comprehend the 4th spacial dimension.


----------



## Escher (Aug 24, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Granted, it will this year. However, next year you are paid with bacon strips made from triangular pigs.
> 
> I wish I could comprehend the 4th spacial dimension.



Granted, but then you can't comprehend the 3rd, meaning you knock things off tables when trying to pick them up and walk into things the entire time.

I wish that my Type C/c4u hybrid didn't lock up so much, but was still as good in every other respect.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but then you lose the enthusiasm to cube completely.

I wish I were a fish in your dish...

No actually I wish I could see any dream I wanted.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but then you couldn't sleep
I wish for a new lamp


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but there is no lampshade or lamppost.
I wish for a lamb for dinner.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, how do you want it cooked?
I wish for a new lamp


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

-edit-- oops beaten to the punch. Changed entry below.

Granted, but I bludgeon you over the head with your new lamp.

I wish I had a nickel.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, and not corrupted. 
We got it; you want a new lamp and you love Roux. (and waffles apparently)

I wish my mobile phone could morph into my computer.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted and not corrupted for not corrupting my wish
I wish this lamp would work
JKJKJKJKJK
I wish for some soda


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

-edit--
dang beaten again. changed entry below.

Granted, but as soon as it starts working again I bludgeon you over the head with it *again*, causing it to break *again*.

I wish for a trampoline


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but you have to buy it.

I wish Chris Hardwick would make a tutorial on his cubing warmup.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 24, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Granted and not corrupted for not corrupting my wish
> I wish this lamp would work
> JKJKJKJKJK
> I wish for some soda



There's a misunderstanding 

I granted Chris' wish about bludgeoning.
-----------------

Granted, but he can't upload it. 

I wish I was a natural mosquito repellent.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but you are now a natural bee, wasp and hornet attractant. 

I wish I had a pet llama.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but it eats all your cubes.

I wish llamas wouldn't eat people's cubes


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

awww man
then granted, have fun with the spitting on your cubes.
I wish I had a lamp that nitrocan didn't grant


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but then I steal it.
I wish waffle would spend more time paying attention to the chatbox on RouxCentral rather than here...


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but his lamp is too bright and gives everybody afterimages in their eyes when they solve, and it kills their times.

I wish for a spider robot!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but he goes crazy and switches to Petrus.
I wish I knew full eg for 2x2


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but ever time you touch a 2x2x2, they break.

I wish I was the fastest cuber in the world, and this wish could not be corrupted (not two wishes, because I concatenated with a comma).


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but then you don't know how to recognize the fact that you have made one face, so you can never use it.

I wish that I had a Ten Billion Barrel.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but you would not be able to use it since it breaks due to its size
I wish for a new lamp


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but it breaks (again?)

I wish waffle = ijm would let me eat him with syrup.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but I'd give you horrible indigestion.
I wish for a new wish other than a lamp but a lamp will do anyway.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2009)

Double granted! I give you a new lamp, but I bludgeon you unconscious with it.

I also grant you a new wish, but you can't wish for a lamp again without being bludgeoned again.

I wish for a spider robot! (it'd be so cool)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but it'll turn evil and destroy all your cubes.

I wish I knew why Jules wants a lamp.


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but you figure it out in a dream, and you can't remember it when you wake up.

I wish I could get a girl who likes cubing to be my girlfriend.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sarah. If you were a part of RouxCentral, you'd know 

Granted, but you only have her for a day, then she steals everything of yours.

Edit: I wish I could go to CO!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, no corruption, but Sarah will have to be your judge when you do Magic OH BLD ITA.

I wish my guinea pigs could learn to solve a 2x2x2.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but it's a rubik's so they'll have a hard time
I still wish I had a lamp


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but it works for everyone except for you.

I wish this wish couldn't be corrupted.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, no corruption
I wish for a new lamp


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but you get it one second before you die.

I wish that waffle couldn't wish for another lamp, and this wish couldn't get corrupted.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

That's 2 wishes sorry bud, only the first one counts. Hmmmm, he doesn't but he needed the lamp for a weird condition he has and dies thanks to you.
I wish for a functioning master magic


----------



## Escher (Aug 24, 2009)

Edmund said:


> That's 2 wishes sorry bud, only the first one counts. Hmmmm, he doesn't but he needed the lamp for a weird condition he has and dies thanks to you.
> I wish for a functioning master magic



Granted, but then you get a magic master with it and he makes it disappear.


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 24, 2009)

lol I wish Escher remembered that he had to wish for something to keep this topic going


----------



## Escher (Aug 24, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> lol I wish Escher remembered that he had to wish for something to keep this topic going



Wish granted.

I wish I had a good megaminx.


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but it's so smooth and fast that it pops every turn.

I wish I knew every algorithm by memory, everyone now, and everyone that is to every be created.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Granted, but it's so smooth and fast that it pops every turn..



But that wouldn't be a good megaminx would it?

Granted: but you get far too hot headed and they hang you for thinking you know everything.
I wish School was as long as Summer Break and Summer Break was as long as the school year.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 24, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but it's so smooth and fast that it pops every turn..
> ...



Granted, but then you get no weekends, so school stays about 180 days per year.

I will you will get a PLL skip on your next solve.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

not granted.
Next solve will be with Roux

I wish I actually stuck with Colemak a while back...


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> not granted.
> Next solve will be with Roux
> 
> I wish I actually stuck with Colemak a while back...



There is still PLL in Roux. It's just the M layer rather than the U layer.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

damn.

Well, I still wish I actually stuck with Colemak a while back...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2009)

granted, but your hands will be only used to the almighty qwerty keyboard
I wish I had a lamp


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 24, 2009)

Granted, but its broken.

I wish I had a Dvorak keyboard.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but you lose your computer.

I wish i would stop stickering my cubes with the wrong color scheme..


----------



## Novriil (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but the stickers peel off in every hour.

I wish I could sub-10 in 7x7


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but what's so special about solving a 7x7 in just under 10 hours?

I wish that my square-1 won't pop anymore.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but it's not functional anymore.

I wish I had a technique as good as Horowitz' or Richter's on the piano.


----------



## chahupping (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but u had an accident and u cant play piano anymore.. 

i wish i would not have to take exams..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 25, 2009)

granted, hope you like your really long tests
I wish that someone will buy me a new lamp at the canadian open.


----------



## chahupping (Aug 25, 2009)

granted, but there is a black out on the candian open..

i wish i had a porsche..


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 25, 2009)

granted but you drive it off the lot and a semi smashes the front off.

i wish i had a lamp


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but it's broken.

I wish the Roux method didn't exist.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not granted.
I wish Rabid still posted...and Dene.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 25, 2009)

granted, but you can't read any of their post
I wish I had a box for my new lamp.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 25, 2009)

granted but inside the box was full of nasty mold that gives you diseases
i wish i had waffles new lamp


----------



## RampageCuber (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but the power is out, enjoy cubing in the dark.
I wish this wish isn't granted.

(Hmm.. the universe hasn't exploded yet.....)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 25, 2009)

granted but its not granted.
i wish my wish couldnt be corrupted


----------



## jcuber (Aug 25, 2009)

Corrupted, too bad.

I wish I can go to Nationals 2010.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 25, 2009)

granted but you fall and break your fingers... good luck

i wish that my new lamp from waffle didnt need electricity


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 25, 2009)

granted but I took it back
I wish my lamp wouldn't get stolen


----------



## jcuber (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but it breaks again.

I wish waffle would stop wishing for the lamp.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 25, 2009)

granted, but i corrupted it so much that I can wish for a lamp all i want
I wish people understood why I need a lamp


----------



## Novriil (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, now he wishes lamp holder.

I wish I get a working sq-1 that doesn't break and doesn't pop or lockup.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> granted, but i corrupted it so much that I can wish for a lamp all i want
> I wish people understood why I need a lamp



Granted, you get the lamp, but lightbulbs dissapear from the earth. 

I wish I could order my gigaminx now.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 25, 2009)

granted but after a week of having it it spontaneously combusts.
i wish that i had a new lamp that was just like waffles other than its not broken


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but it is so bright that it seriously damages your eyesight, then you mistake it for a cheeseburger and eat it, and because your eyes are damaged, you cant see the colour on your cubes (double corruption ftw!!!)

I wish that waffle=ijm had a lamp that works and isnt too bright, dosent get eaten/stolen, and nothing bad happens to the lamp, waffle=ijm, me, you, or anyone's cubes.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but everything else dies or disappears.

I wish I could magically finish my homework with a snap of my fingers.


----------



## TheMatureOne (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but you don't learn anything and turn into a hobo when you can't get a job.

I wish I had a Joy Cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but you dont receive a core with it, and the internet stops selling cores, so you try and make a hybrid cube, and then the cubies disappear because I want them to.

I wish the gigaminx has stickers.


----------



## TheMatureOne (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but cube4you sends you stickers and forgets the actual gigaminx and all people who work in the postal service get assassinated right after you order a new one.

I wish World Of Warcraft would stop being addicting so i can get a life.


----------



## Regisiew (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, though now that you have a life, you won't be able to do anymore addicting things such as cubing, and since you won't be doing those addicting things, they'll become boring and unaddicting, and when that happens you'll be able to do them again, and lose your life, and be back where you started in the first place.

I wish that nobody can reply to this post


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, however because you didn't get any positives, the negatives are negated like you never actually wished for anything... so the next wish you ask will have negative results, probably involving Chuck Norris. 

I wish for absolutely nothing.


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, I edited it, I thought it was mean


----------



## Regisiew (Aug 25, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> Granted, however because you didn't get any positives, the negatives are negated like you never actually wished for anything... so the next wish you ask will have negative results, probably involving Chuck Norris.
> 
> I wish for absolutely nothing.


Granted, the downside is you just wasted a perfectly good wish. I wish that someone would reply to my most recent wish before this one, following the rules stating that you MUST reply to that post, because that wish was granted, and MUST NOT reply to it, in order to grant this wish


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but that forum exists in a different universe in which no-one ever replied and the thread disappears into forum wastelands. ;-)

I wish I knew a wish that didn't have a negative outcome.


----------



## Regisiew (Aug 25, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> Granted, but that forum exists in a different universe in which no-one ever replied and the thread disappears into forum wastelands. ;-)
> 
> I wish I knew a wish that didn't have a negative outcome.


Wish granted. I wish that now you reply to my first wish, and you have to be able to, since I granted your wish of not having a negative outcome


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, <insert corruption here>.

I wish that I understood your wish so I could corrupt it, and that my megaminx tiles wouldnt keep coming off.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 25, 2009)

granted but you understood it so well that your brain exploded from the complexity of the wish.

i wish that my lamp was perfect


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but you are so baffled by the perfectness of it that you died.

I wish that brushing my teeth wouldn't feel like such a burden every night.


----------



## TheMatureOne (Aug 25, 2009)

Granted, but it becomes so fun that you forget to cube and times suffer horribly. After you realize this you will go into a panic induced coma.

I wish I had a pepsi and snicker's bar dispenser.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, you do get a DISPENSER, with no pepsi or snickers bars in.

I wish for gigaminx to be official.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 26, 2009)

granted but all the worlds gigaminxs burst into fire and burns their owners hands so they will never be able to cube again.

i wish that my lamp didnt kill me and that i had a less perfect lamp


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, but you lamp is a lot less perfect than it was, so it dosent work.

I wish jms gears1 is allergic to lamps.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 26, 2009)

granted but the allergy gives him superpowers that allow him to negate the negativity of wishes he makes.

i wish i had a lamp


----------



## cajuninms (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, but the genie inside of said lamp steals all of your twisty puzzles

I wish I never needed sleep.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 26, 2009)

hehe i negate bad wish effects xD

anyway

granted you never need to sleep to live and so you can never sleep, however you dont ever sleep and get so tired you cannont function.

i wish i had an energy efficient lightbulb for my lamp


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, but the power output of your lamp is 110 volts higher than the 110 volts the standard lightbulb for your lamp, and the bulb breaks. How's that for energy efficient? Doesn't use ANY electricity! 

I wish Gears1 gets all of his wishes to come true when it comes to his affinity for lights, lamps, bulbs, and other various light-related requests lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 26, 2009)

granted, but then I'll need to wish for a lamp
I wish for a lamp


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, but it won't come with a light bulb.

I wish I could come up with a good wish


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 26, 2009)

granted, you wished for a lamp for me
I wish sarah would give me the lamp at the canadian open


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 26, 2009)

granted but then itll be stolen by my next wish
i wish i had waffles lamp


----------



## jcuber (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, but you made waffle sad.

I wish I had parents who would let me buy puzzles before seeing my grades.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, but your grades are so bad, that they dont let you buy puzzles anyway.

I wish for a v-cube 2.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, ... 10 years later.

I wish I could appear to be listening to the teacher while watching a movie right in my eyes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, but you explode (I couldnt think of a better corruption)

I wish for a v-cube 2 by tomorrow.


----------



## brunson (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted but it explodes.

I wish I would explode.


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted. You explode.

I wish the following poster would implode.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted but... wait... 

I wish I didn't have to explode.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 26, 2009)

granted, but then your cube exploded

i wish i know how to solve every cube in 22 moves


----------



## V-te (Aug 26, 2009)

Granted, but it takes you 2 hours. and you can never speedsolve again.

I wish I could actually get some sleep.


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 26, 2009)

granted but you sleep so long that you forget all of the algorithms you once knew.

I wish I could solve a rubik's cube while dropping in on a half pipe.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 27, 2009)

Granted, but you slip when you drop-in, and you hit your head, and forget all the algorithms you know due to amnesia.

I wish I had a teraminx and a petaminx that dont explode, and that nothing bad happens.


----------



## V-te (Aug 27, 2009)

Granted, but they are just extended.

I wish My corners were Emo.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 27, 2009)

Granted, but they slit their wrists and die.

I wish I had a fully functional teraminx, and a fully functional petaminx, and nothing bad happens.


----------



## shelley (Aug 27, 2009)

Granted, but we don't actually have the power to grant wishes. Enjoy your imaginary teraminx and petaminx.

I wish ben1996123 would stop going on about wanting a teraminx and petaminx. We get it already. And of course something "bad" is going to happen, the game is called Corrupt-a-Wish.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 27, 2009)

V-te said:


> Granted, but it takes you 2 hours. and you can never speedsolve again.
> 
> I wish I could actually get some sleep.



Not that much of a corruption. I would be perfectly happy if that happens.
(wish was solving cube in 22 moves every time.)



Troy2421 said:


> Granted, But it pops everytime on the 21st move
> 
> I wish I didnt get scammed off cubesolvers


:fp:fp:fp for not knowing the rules for FMC. I can do speedBLD memo for it and just write down the moves and have it still count.


----------



## Troy2421 (Aug 27, 2009)

Granted, But it pops everytime on the 21st move

I wish I didnt get scammed off cubesolvers


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 5, 2009)

Granted, but you get scammed by everything else.

I wish I could buy 1000 mini Dianshengs and have them arrive tomorrow.


----------



## calekewbs (Sep 5, 2009)

granted, but all the color schemes are wrong.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 5, 2009)

Granted, but you will be very poor.

I wish I was better at 3x3.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 5, 2009)

granted but you got so good you dont care anymore

i wishfed-ex would hurry up with my cube...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2009)

granted but they sent you the lamp I ordered
I wish for the lamp the gears got


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 5, 2009)

granted but it explodes in your face and transports the square 1 i was supposed to get to me and now you cant see so you shall never roux.. er cube again

i wish that my wish was wshing for something that was wishful...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2009)

Granted, but it isnt, so HA!

I wish I didnt have to go to school.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 7, 2009)

Granted, because you've died.

I wish I could reattach the broken centre piece back to my Rubik's 3x3.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2009)

Granted, but it falls off again in 5 seconds.

I wish for my gigaminx that I ordered half an hour ago would get here sooner, and come ready assembled.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 7, 2009)

Granted, but it comes stickered incorrectly.

I wish I wasn't too lazy to order stickers for the Boulder comp coming up.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2009)

Granted, you order stickers, but they arrive 1 day after the competition.

I wish my mefferts 4x4 would not melt.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 7, 2009)

granted, but u can never solve it again since you can no longer turn the sides.

i wish i was faster at F2L


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 7, 2009)

granted you become so fast that you melt the cube and you cant go any slower.

i wish i had a lamp


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 7, 2009)

Granted, but no lightbulbs.

I wish I were allowed to make a thread for Boulder '09.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Sep 8, 2009)

Granted, but now you can't go.

I wish I could go to the Rubik's Cube World Championships in Dusseldorf.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 8, 2009)

Granted but the world chapionships gets delayed due to... acid rain and volcanos. (Why not?)

I wish I had a cookie.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2009)

Granted but I ate it
I wish I had a cookie


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 8, 2009)

granted, but it is actually the frog from puerto rico.

I wish I had a moneyz.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 8, 2009)

Granted but it got stolen by evil cubing monkeys

I wish I could sub 10 3x3


----------



## TheBloodyTalon (Sep 8, 2009)

granted... but everyone also can...

i wish i could win a lottery


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2009)

Granted, but it was the smallest amount above $0.00 that is possible to win.

I wish everything in my house was V-cube brand; v-cube lamps, v-cube 3x3, v-cube floor, and everything else.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 8, 2009)

Granted, but then you'd go bankrupt. V stuff aren't made in China, you know. 

I wish I had every puzzle ever made.


----------



## StratoPulse (Sep 8, 2009)

granted, now your life and why you have everything is a puzzle



I wish i had a rubiks cube that is made out of gummy bears


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 8, 2009)

granted, i ate every gummy bear in the world

i wish the suduko cube was easier


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 8, 2009)

granted, but all other cubes are harder. 

I wish my parents would let me have my new cubes before my report card comes...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2009)

Granted, but when your report card comes, you have crap grades so they take them off you again.

I wish today was my last day of school, even though I only started back today.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2009)

granted but tomorrow will the first day again
I wish this wish wouldn't come true


----------



## jacob15728 (Sep 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> granted but tomorrow will the first day again
> I wish this wish wouldn't come true



Granted, but the paradox created causes the unverse to implode upon itsself. 

I wish I could not go to school for the whole year.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 8, 2009)

Granted, but then you would lose a year of valuable knowledge. 

I wish I had another wish.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2009)

Granted, your other wish is for you to die.

I wish both my rubiks clocks click.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 9, 2009)

Granted, but they click so badly they are almost impossible to turn (Forgive me, I know nothing about clock).

I wish the next person comes up with my wish for me.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Sep 9, 2009)

granted but I use it for my self

I wish I had pie


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

granted....but its made outta mud

I wish i had a chocolate pie.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Sep 9, 2009)

granted but it gets thrown in your face everyone laughs at you, you never get another date and you are known as pieman for the rest of your life 
take that!
i wish rowe would get his 2x2 back


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2009)

Granted, but then he busts out a sub-2 average at his next comp and you are so discouraged that you never pick up the 2x2 ever again.

I wish that every time I go up to do a solve in a competition I get one of my best times ever, and that I am able to attend at least one competition every month.


----------



## shelley (Sep 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Granted, but then he busts out a sub-2 average at his next comp and you are so discouraged that you never pick up the 2x2 ever again.
> 
> I wish that every time I go up to do a solve in a competition I get one of my best times ever, and that I am able to attend at least one competition every month.



Granted, but your cube pops on its own every time you hit the timer, making every solve a DNF.

I wish the following person's wish will be the same as mine.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 10, 2009)

Granted, but we started to always wishing the same thing so that you start practicing for The Ultimate BLD Relay.

I wish I can do The Ultimate BLD Relay.


----------



## V-te (Sep 10, 2009)

Granted, but it takes all your life, so you never get to live. 
I wish sleep wasn't a necessity of life


----------



## Troy2421 (Sep 11, 2009)

Granted but the affects cause you to forget how to breath and you die!

I wish I had a 2x2


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 11, 2009)

Granted, but you loose all your other cubes.

I wish making a DIY 2x2 was easier.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 11, 2009)

Granted, and you make one, but then V-Cubes releases the V2 and it's way better.

I wish my Mefferts Megaminx would get here.


----------



## fundash (Sep 11, 2009)

Granted, but you went to a fake site to order it and only got a picture of a mefferts megaminx....

I wish my stickers to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 11, 2009)

Granted, they arrive, but you lose the puzzles that they're for.

I wish I could make constructive posts.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2009)

Granted, but you become so constuctive and nerdy, that everyone hates you, and your cubes get stolen.

Yay, I got my gigaminx, so I wish for a free teraminx.


----------



## V-te (Oct 7, 2009)

Granted but it's not FF

I wish the NCLB act would be repealed.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 7, 2009)

Granted, but the FBI tracks you down and kills all your cubes and prevents you from buying more.

I wish I was 10 seconds faster at petrus.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 7, 2009)

granted, but you get 10 seconds slower at Roux and Fridrich.

I wish I could go to the World Championship this weekend


----------



## piemaster (Oct 7, 2009)

Granted, but a hurricane delays it, and you land, only to find that the competition is over.

I wish I dropped 10 seconds on fridrich, roux, AND petrus.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 7, 2009)

granted, you drop the cube in 10 seconds every time

I wish I could get a girlfriend


----------



## piemaster (Oct 7, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> granted, you drop the cube in 10 seconds every time
> 
> I wish I could get a girlfriend



Granted, but she dumps you.

I wish I had two wishes and first is d4m4s74 couldn't reply to my post and that he could wish to do something that would go against my wish. With that put, *I wish I could get faster by 10 seconds on petrus, fridrich, and roux.*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 7, 2009)

Granted but your cube blows up.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 7, 2009)

I wish rick would wish something


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 7, 2009)

Lol. Oops. I wish I could go to sleep.


----------



## V-te (Oct 7, 2009)

Granted but you never wake up.

I wish I could have my sub 20!! Grr....


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 7, 2009)

Grrr. That's mean. 

Granted. But the sub 20 is on the 2x2.

I wish for a pony.


----------



## (R) (Oct 7, 2009)

granted but it blows up

I wash to have v-cube 7 that funcitions perfectly, and is really reliable


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

Granted, but they accidently mail it to my house.

I wish that I actually go ahead and and start memorizing stuff for my first BLD.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but you put your blindfold on and can't take it off making you blind for the rest of your life.

I wish for the WCA to come to Australia.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sure, but, being the _World_ cube association, not that much changes.

I wish for the Cake.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted. But you can't eat it.

I wish for 50 dollars to buy cubes.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Granted. But you can't eat it.
> 
> I wish for 50 dollars to buy cubes.



You declined my Portal reference, so your money is counterfeit. 

@ Someone who knows what I'm talking about: I wish for _the_ cake.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Granted. But you can't eat it.
> ...



The cake is a lie!

I wish I could stop procrastinating.


----------



## Parity (Oct 8, 2009)

Innocence said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



Granted but you will procrastinate on your cubes.
I wish I had a eastsheen 2x2x2


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but you lost it.

I wish I could go to the Worlds.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted but you had to take me with you and you fell out of the plane on your way there. So I went and you died.

I wish for a cupcake.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 8, 2009)

The cupcake is also a lie

I wish for inner piece


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 8, 2009)

Innocence said:


> The cupcake is also a lie
> 
> I wish for inner piece



Granted. You get an inner piece of my backpack.

I wish my free-handed roller backpack invention would work right.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted! but you died on your previous trip to Worlds, I steal the patents and I make millions.

I wish I had a cake made of cupcakes.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 8, 2009)

EDIT: Darn you, beaten!

Both ingredients are a lie!

I wish that I could get back to my freakin' homework >.<


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but you can never come back to this place.

I wish for salsa.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but you don't have chips to go with it.
I wish only people whose username starts with the letter 'Z' could reply to my wish.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted. But I responded so not really.
I wish that my room got colder.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Granted. But I responded so not really.
> I wish that my room got colder.



NUUUUUUUUUUUUU! YOU CAN'T reply if you say GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but I did reply so still...
I wish piemaster would stop complaining.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted. You take piemaster's place as forum complainer.

I wish for chips AND salsa.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Granted, but I did reply so still...
> I wish piemaster would stop complaining.



*whine* If you grant it then you cant reply


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Granted. You take piemaster's place as forum complainer.
> 
> I wish for chips AND salsa.



granted no corruption. Chips and salsa is a must!
I wish I was good at megaminx.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but because the megaminx has sharp pieces, you cut your forefinger off and can no longer do U turns with ease and become bad at the megaminx.

I wish for my 3x3 personal best time to be broken again, this time sub 20.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but you break the core doing so.
I wish people would listen to my wishes.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted. They listen and then corrupt them anyway.

I wish for a Tomy Pyraminx.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but you forget how to solve it.

I wish that the next poster's wish will not get corrupted.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted. But it will be
I wish that Zeroknight's wish came true


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but then it causes some super destructive time- space paradox that can't be stopped and blows up time and space themselves.

I wish for stuff like that not to happen even though it just did.


----------



## fundash (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but it turns out that the EVERYTHING in the universe is mad up of paradoxes, and so when you do this, you destroy everything, and everyone blames it on you!
I wish my pyraminx will come today.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but its a hot neon pink color and in pieces.
I wish for nothing to go right


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

granted, this corruption is part of nothing going right.
I wish for a hot neon pink colored cube.


----------



## fundash (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but its my pyraminx that i forwarded to you, it has been melted into a cube shape!
I wish for some chocolate!


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but it tastes like plastic because it was in the room as your cubes.

I wish that I had Frank Morris' powers.


----------



## fundash (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but you get bored with cubing after awile.
I wish Thomas09 made sense when he granted my wish...
EDIT: he edited it...


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but sense to me is a mystery to everyone.

I wish the page had an auto updating feature that would allow us to see new posts in real time.


----------



## fundash (Oct 8, 2009)

Not granted
I wish i could grant this wish.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but you have to pay the programmer who codes it

I wish Verdes would make a V9 in time for my birthday (October 13th)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, they make A SINGLE v9, that gets sent to me for free, so you dont get one.

I wish I knew what a 3x3x5 megaminx would look like.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 8, 2009)

granted, you can look, but no touching, EVER

I wish I could have a cigarette, I'm all out and the store's closed


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but you can't find your lighter.

I wish WC didn't mean toilet in Dutch.


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 8, 2009)

granted.
i wish i could solve the gigaminx in sub 1


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but in sub-1 year.

I wish I could buy the Gigaminx tomorrow, for a reasonable price


----------



## tlm1992 (Oct 8, 2009)

granted, but it would be a crappy gigaminx that would brake in 2 days

I wish i could come up with a better wish


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 8, 2009)

[off-topic]brake? [/off-topic]
Not reacted to. I hate that kind of wish.

I wish I had a yottaminx.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 8, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> [off-topic]brake? [/off-topic]
> Not reacted to. I hate that kind of wish.
> 
> I wish I had a yottaminx.



[off-topic]You didn't go XD[/off-topic]

Granted, but it will pop on the first turn >:-D

I wish I could do 7x7 BLD with one feet under water while solving two 3x3s with my hands at once in sub-1 minute.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but it blows up.

I wish I wasn't procrasticanting doing homework right now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Granted, but it blows up.
> 
> I wish I wasn't procrasticanting doing homework right now.



Granted, but then you had to help me not procrastinate which causes you to procrastinate as well

I wish I wasn't procrastinating right now.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 8, 2009)

[offtopic] Why do you people keep granting with a blow? I've read n+1 posts like that already, lol. I guess it's just something you post when can't come up with anything better, lol. [/offtopic]

Granted, but you procrastinate the procrastinating

I wish my c4y order came tomorrow.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but it blows up.

I wish I didn't have such a horrible week


----------



## Kxg (Oct 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Granted, but it blows up.
> 
> I wish I didn't have such a horrible week



Granted, but you have a horrible month.

I wish 3x3x3 single WR was beaten at WC2009


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted, but it blows up.

I wish I would stop granting wishes that get blown up.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Granted, but it blows up.
> 
> I wish I would stop granting wishes that get blown up.



Granted, but you blow up.

I wish I didn't have to wish.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 8, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Granted, but you blow up.
> 
> I wish I didn't have to wish.



Granted, but now you can't post in this thread any more.

I wish I could get one of my Gigaminx with feet solves on video.
(Seriously, it's SO frustrating)


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted but the quality stinks.

I wish I was sub-1 on 4x4 & sub-20 on 3x3. (Idc about other cubes).


----------



## vgbjason (Oct 8, 2009)

granted, but you no longer have feet.

i wish cyrok had feet again


----------



## Edmund (Oct 8, 2009)

Granted but he gets your feet.

I wish I could get an A on this 3 page iliad paper i havent started yet tommorrow.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 9, 2009)

granted, I wrote an A on it with black marker

I wish I could concentrate


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted, but you concentrate too hard and your head explodes.

I wish there was a cube that you could tap into with your mind and solve it without picking it up.
Well, everyone wants that, amirite?
Telekinetic cube ftw!


----------



## Forte (Oct 10, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Granted, but you concentrate too hard and your head explodes.
> 
> I wish there was a cube that you could tap into with your mind and solve it without picking it up.
> Well, everyone wants that, amirite?
> Telekinetic cube ftw!



Yes, but it taps into your mind and makes you become a naked barber.

I wish that insect=Geronimo.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2009)

Not granted, because I dont know what your wish is on about.

I wish I wasnt tired all the time


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Not granted, because I dont know what your wish is on about.
> 
> I wish I wasnt tired all the time


Must drink coffee for wish to be granted...


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 10, 2009)

I wish Bahamas had official competitions.


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> I wish Bahamas had official competitions.



Granted, but you aren't allowed to compete

I wish I was at worlds


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 10, 2009)

> Granted, but you aren't allowed to compete
> 
> I wish I was at worlds



Granted. There will be a statue of a HUGE letter I at worlds.

I wish I held the world record for everything. (Not just puzzle related)


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted. There will be a statue of a HUGE letter I at worlds.

I wish I held the world record for everything. (Not just puzzle related)[/QUOTE]
but then you died
I wish I was able to compete at a competition


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted. you go to the competition place and they are all finish

I wish i can have all kind of puzzles


----------



## piemaster (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted, but they all blow up.

I wish all of my cubes blew up.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted, but they all blow up. >_>

I wish his cubes did not blow up.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted, at least if imploding is not blowing up

I wish it was 2 hours later


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted as of one hour ago.

I wish I could by a 3x3 Type A II.


----------



## Troy2421 (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted you get money to buy a type a II but they run out of stock forever right when you order.

I wish I could afford my c4u order


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2009)

Troy2421 said:


> Granted you get money to buy a type a II but they run out of stock forever right when you order.
> 
> I wish I could afford my c4u order



Granted, but it doesn't get shipped.

I wish I could be sub-2 minutes at 360.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted, but it blows up.

I wish I had another 6x6 (that can't blow up).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 10, 2009)

granted, but it's a knock off and everyone gets mad at you for betraying verdes so everyone straps dynamite on you and you blow up

I wish cubesmith gave me as many free stickers of my choosing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted, but Cubesmith goes out of business and can't afford stickers.

I wish for food.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 10, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Granted, but Cubesmith goes out of business and can't afford stickers.
> 
> I wish for food.



granted, because I wish for some to


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted because I'm still hungry and wish for some more.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 10, 2009)

Corrupted. You don't get any more.

I wish I had the first 10,000 digits of pi memorized.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted, but you have to lock yourself in your room to recite them and you die after the 9,999th.

I wish I could have MORE food.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Granted, but you have to lock yourself in your room to recite them and you die after the 9,999th.
> 
> I wish I could have MORE food.



Granted, but the food was expired.

I wish cubes never wore out


----------



## Forte (Oct 10, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> I wish cubes never wore out



Granted, but YOU DO 

I wish that insect=Geronimo.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted, that insects name is now Geronimo.

I wish to break my personal records on solving the cubes.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted
But then you keep trying to get a new PB that your fingers start aching and the doctor will say to chop em off and NEVER CUBE AGAIN

I wish I had more cubes D:


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted, put some water in an ice cube tray and freeze 'em. Voila, cubes.

I wish that I had a V- Cube 5, 6 and 7.

P.S Have you not heard of _solving with feet?_


----------



## Edmund (Oct 10, 2009)

Granted but they all pop and break real easy.

I wish I a had an indestructable fast netbook that didn't get viruses and had anti-theft features. That was all one wish just with lots of adjectives.


----------



## Forte (Oct 11, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Granted but they all pop and break real easy.
> 
> I wish I had an indestructable fast netbook that didn't get viruses and had anti-theft features. That was all one wish just with lots of adjectives.



Granted, but it can't access the Internet. And doesn't have apps. Or a CD drive. Or a screen. Or a keyboard.

I wish that insect≠Geronimo.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 11, 2009)

granted, but your square-1 blows up

I wish I don't blow up


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 11, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Granted but they all pop and break real easy.
> 
> I wish I a had an indestructable fast netbook that didn't get viruses and had anti-theft features. That was all one wish just with lots of adjectives.


Hey, who said I was going to use them, I just wanted them, for display 

Granted you now have a MacBook pro (Mac and Apple FTW)





Forte said:


> Granted, but it can't access the Internet. And doesn't have apps. Or a CD drive. Or a screen. Or a keyboard.
> 
> I wish that insect≠Geronimo.



Not Granted, is no longer called Geronimo (is that what you're wishing for?)

I wish for an ultimate chess strategy that only I know and can beat big blue with it.

EDIT: I was beaten to it.


----------



## Forte (Oct 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> granted, but your square-1 blows up
> 
> I wish I don't blow up



Granted, but you forget all your Japanese folkloric wisdom.

I wish that insect=Geronimo.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 11, 2009)

A. I think it's Deep Blue.

B. Yeah, you get it, and you beat Deep Blue, but you can't beat anyone else.

I wish I wasn't sick right now.

EDIT: Paradoxical quote chain! :confused:


----------



## Forte (Oct 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> A. I think it's Deep Blue.
> 
> B. Yeah, you get it, and you beat Deep Blue, but you can't beat anyone else.
> 
> ...



Granted, but you are now inside a metal box.

I wish that insect=Geronimo.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 11, 2009)

Granted, but it died.

I wish Kenny was alive.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 11, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Granted, but it died.
> 
> I wish Kenny was alive.


Granted, but Geranimo blows up (yes, right after he dies)

I wish Forte would come up with a new wish


----------



## Kxg (Oct 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but it died.
> ...



Granted but then you'd have to come up with a new corrupt.

I wish Sa967St would come up with a new corupt.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 11, 2009)

not granted, can't make choices for others

I wish I got stable sub-30 seconds on 3x3x3


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 11, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Granted, but I ... nvm.

I wish I could think of a new corrupt


----------



## Forte (Oct 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Granted, but it always involves a Rubik's Magic (and that's no fun).

I wish that wingman=barbershop.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 29, 2009)

Granted but... Fail 
i wish that i knew what Forte was talking about and that i hadnt't just failed


----------



## piemaster (Oct 29, 2009)

granted, but you say something offensive.

I wish I could be better at BLD


----------



## shelley (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but you are now physically unable to solve a cube while looking at it. The mechanism of this disability is unclear, but it involves blinding pain in your eyes whenever you turn a cube with your eyes open.

...Dammit. I always come up with wish corruptions but I can't come up with wishes.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 30, 2009)

i wish shelly had a wish


----------



## (R) (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted... but you can't wish

I wish I was better at sq-1


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 30, 2009)

(R) said:


> Granted... but you can't wish
> 
> I wish I was better at sq-1



What? nooooo 
i will be sure to send my leftover sq-1 skillz from when i stopped practicing.

could someone wish that i could wish again?


----------



## (R) (Oct 30, 2009)

I wish that cubeninja could wish again


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but he must type in all caps when he does.
I wish the cube I won would get here.


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but its been shattered to pieces in the process.

Oi weesh ai has a sandvich roit noaw.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but it has stale bread, moldy cheese, and no meat.

I wish that grammar up there was better.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2009)

yh ur wsh ll b grnted, bt nao ths gramaar is lyk soooo pythytic

I wish for Cube For You to start mass production of fully functional 3x3x5's.


----------



## fundash (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but you buy it, and all you other cubes get destroyed and you never get a cube again!

I wish that I had more competitions closer to me.


----------



## fundash (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but you buy it, and all you other cubes get destroyed and you never get a cube again!

I wish that I had more competitions closer to me.

EDIT: I wish I didn't just double post (browser/internet lag or something)


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but you cant tell anyone on the forums, because your banned for double posting.

i wish i had a bigger room.


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted but you fall and break your legs and arms and your already broken wrist falls off.
I wish I was meaner.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but only if you eat Vita Brits for the rest of your life.
I wish my 4x4 replacement piece would come. (after 1 1/2 months.)

ps. Don't say granted, just take one of the other pieces from the parts, and you have it.


----------



## Kian (Oct 30, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Granted, but only if you eat Vita Brits for the rest of your life.
> I wish my 4x4 replacement piece would come. (after 1 1/2 months.)
> 
> ps. Don't say granted, just take one of the other pieces from the parts, and you have it.



Granted. But then you get hit by a bus.

I wish the next person would corrupt my wish.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but it also corrupts alot more....

I wish I had my own tile/ sticker producing factory of quality equal to Cubesmith.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

Kian said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but only if you eat Vita Brits for the rest of your life.
> ...



I wish I don't get hit by a bus.
No I bet you'll say, "granted, but your 4x4 replacement piece doesn't come. Or my 4x4 will break. Actually, you'll see this while quoting me. Damn. Hello!


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 30, 2009)

zb, stick to the system. 
thomas - granted, but bill gates funds a factory that creates perfect cubes with perfect stickers and nobody can compete.

I wish my megaminx turned nicer.


----------



## Overtime (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, But you lost it and will never find it again
I wish my look ahead was better


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but it will be lookahead on 10x10 cube that will improve. I wish I had a Square-1.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 30, 2009)

granted, but yu wil give it to me because i've lost one of the caps.

i wish my old type A DIY did't pop a lot


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2009)

granted, but from no one it won't turn >

I wish I was a Void Cube.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes said:


> granted, but from no one it won't turn >
> 
> I wish I was a Void Cube.



You wish you were a gril? Why would you wish that?:confused:

I wish Yes, We Can! didn't want to be a void cube. It's wrong!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 30, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > granted, but from no one it won't turn >
> ...



Anyone who can corrupt his wish wins a cookie =.=


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


Granted, he now wants to be a holey megaminx.

I wish for my cookie.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 30, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Granted, he now wants to be a holey megaminx.
> 
> I wish for my cookie.



Granted, but it's a soggy brussel sprouts and stale potato chip crumbs cookie.

I wish for one million one cent Euro coins.

Chris


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, he now wants to be a holey megaminx.
> ...



Granted but they fall down your sink

I wish sega would re-release sonic unleashed without the ware-hog levels.


----------



## TioMario (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted, but is so difficult that you can't play it.

I wish i had a better cube, so I don't have to use my full hand to twist a face...


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

Granted but it has painted stickers, with wrong color scheme

I wish i knew whether or not tourettes guy was really dead.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Granted, but you get eaten by a cheese grater.

I wish I didnt have so many haters.


----------



## (R) (Nov 10, 2009)

Granted, but they love you so much they kill u

I wish Erik A. Didn't worship Satan


----------



## TioMario (Nov 10, 2009)

Granted, he starts worshipping God and he sets a 5.07 world record.

I wish I live somewhere with near cube competitions...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 11, 2009)

Granted, but you are banned from going to them.

I wish my F2L was faster.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 11, 2009)

Granted, but your oll and pll got much slower.

I wish more offers i complete on cubelagoon would credit faster.

(seemed like everytime i cleared my cookies, i was getting credited)


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 11, 2009)

granted.but then they take off all prizes you are able to get.

wish my 6x6 would get here right now!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 11, 2009)

granted, but it blows up

I wish that my ELL recognition doesnt suck so much


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 11, 2009)

Granted, but your execution sucks.

I wish I had some good N-perms.


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 11, 2009)

granted but then you forget the rest of the perms

i wish i could memorize the square-1 parity alg.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 11, 2009)

pascoe254 said:


> granted but then you forget the rest of the perms
> 
> i wish i could memorize the square-1 parity alg.



Granted, but you forget how to solve a 3x3.

I wish I had an Edison cube in my room.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 11, 2009)

Granted, but it doesn't turn.

I wish I had a pink cube that moved well, doesn't pop, I can disassemble it, and it doesn't explode randomly.


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 11, 2009)

granted,it implodes!

wish i could go to the austin open


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 11, 2009)

I do to. 

More on topic. 

You get to go, but on the car ride their, your practicing with your 3x3 and it flies out the window. 

I wish this wish was a paradox.


----------



## Overtime (Nov 11, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> I do to.
> 
> More on topic.
> 
> ...



granted but a loophole in the logic made that okay.

I wish I had an indestructible cube that made me terrible at cubing.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 11, 2009)

Granted because a reinforced TouchCube and everyone hates you.

I wish I had a MF8 Megaminx.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> Granted, but your oll and pll got much slower.
> 
> I wish more offers i complete on cubelagoon would credit faster.
> 
> (seemed like everytime i cleared my cookies, i was getting credited)



Granted, but they will ship there prizes to you in a bottle (wtf2l?)

I wish my Favourite colour scheme didn't have 2 blue faces (light and dark)


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 11, 2009)

Granted. Now your colour scheme makes you colour-blind.

I wish my HotPocket was hot.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2009)

Granted, but after 1 second, it cools to absolute zero and can never be warmed up again.

I wish I never had to do homework.


----------



## Edward (Nov 11, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Granted, but after 1 second, it cools to absolute zero and can never be warmed up again.
> 
> I wish I never had to do homework.



Granted but now you have to do twice as many tests

I wish Ranzha hadn't stolen my type C.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2009)

Granted, he steals all your other cubes, and melts your type C.

I wish Edwards corruption was actually a corruption, because I would rater do twice as many tests, because we only have like 10 a year (and they are all within 1 week)


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 12, 2009)

Granted, each test is a take home test that counts as 98 percent of your total grade for the year and their advanced college level, AND your teacher still gives you "optional assignments" every night that will count as "bonus" and the rest of the class does them. 

I wish my wish was a paradox and that somebody answers my wish logically.


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Granted, but everyone gets confused and keeps reading it, over and over, and never does anything else again.

I wish I could get cubes for free!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 12, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> Granted, but everyone gets confused and keeps reading it, over and over, and never does anything else again.
> 
> I wish I could get cubes for free!



Granted, but they all had the wrong color scheme, can't turn, weigh 10kg... AND you break both arms.

I wish I could stop procrastinating.


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2009)

Granted but you forget how to do whatever your procrastinating with.

I wish my corner mod would work next time.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 12, 2009)

Granted, but it will cut corners so good, you can cut over 45 degrees, but the inner pieces fall out. 

I wish I had a mini Qj 4x4


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2009)

Granted, but you give away all of your other puzzles.

I wish I had a cookie.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 13, 2009)

Granted but then you need some milk,

I wish for tomorrow to come sooner!!!!!


----------



## pascoe254 (Nov 13, 2009)

granted but then the next day comes even faster so you miss tomorrow

i wish my eastsheens would get here already


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 13, 2009)

Granted, but, because they moved from one place to another in 0 seconds, they create a space warp that swallows up everything except rubik brand cubes. Sucks to be us. 

I wish I wish I was a fish.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2009)

Granted, except I wish to be a cat so I'll eat you.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but he tastes like a cactus.

I wish this post would bump the thread.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but you will get a ban for it.

I wish that I'd get my CLL sub-5


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Granted, but you will get a ban for it.
> 
> I wish that I'd get my CLL sub-5



Granted, congrats on finally Sub-5 hours. =)

I wish I could understand and use commutators. =)


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but then you forgot all the other algorithms.

I wish I could order anything off the internet without a money limit.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted but your internet crashes forever.

I wish I could finally learn Lilium on piano  .


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted but you lose your arms in an accident (no offence)

I wish I had a type a cube.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but you don't have stickers and the cube is terrible.

I wish I had more money to buy cubes.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted but you accidentally burn it 

I wish my flash drive had more space.


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

Edward said:


> Granted but you accidentally burn it
> 
> I wish my flash drive had more space.



Granted, but it's infected by a virus that deletes everything that you want and love.

I wish I could type at 100WPM


----------



## Forte (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but your house is stolen by Japan.

I wish flowerpots were real.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but you forgot your wallet at home when you went out to buy one. You run back home, and your wallet is gone.

I wish I had money to buy from popbuying soon that for no reason what-so-ever could lose or gain any qualities, or to any of the places I order from and anything pertaining to those, and nothing happened to me, and that no special forces overcome this and defied everything I just said.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Granted, but you forgot your wallet at home when you went out to buy one. You run back home, and your wallet is gone.
> 
> I wish I had money to buy from popbuying soon that for no reason what-so-ever could lose or gain any qualities, or to any of the places I order from and anything pertaining to those, and nothing happened to me, and that no special forces overcome this and defied everything I just said.


Granted, but Popbuying goes out of business.

I wish it would stop snowing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but it starts again.

I wish my wish could get granted.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, 
but if it is granted, granting is a fail. 

I wish I could be Barry Gibb.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but that's your name, not the actually person.
I wish I could get a Mini QJ.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but QJs Fail. Mefferts own.

I wish my Storebought didn't suck.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but God gives you a Gold Type B Cube that cuts corners at 0 degrees, pops every 1 degree turn, locks up when your hands touch it, and makes explosion sounds when turned.
I wish I could shake erno rubik's hand/


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, 
But the hair on his hand is toxic, you get a life-threatening condition, and spend the rest of your life in a cave. 

I wish My green Type C would come in the mail already..


----------



## cuber13579 (Dec 31, 2009)

granted, but after a day of playing with it snaps in half

i wish i could do f2l faster


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted but your Oll and PLL takes you like, 5 minutes


I wish I was better at stepmania.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

@cuber: Granted, but whenever you try to time yourself, your cube explosively pops in your hand. 

@Edward:Granted, but the government finds toxins in Stepmania, and destroys every copy.

I wish I had the money to order a 
Blue Type F,
Diansheng Regular+Mini
And A Stackpod.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted but because you didnt corrupt me they all break and a hobo steals your home and kills your pets with a hammer. 

I wish I had a slightly bigger room.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 31, 2009)

@Citric Acid Granted but your blue type f wears out in a day, you try to mod with your mini diansheng and it breaks, and your stackpod stops randomly throughout your solve.

I wish I had a cube that would never lock up. And was sub 15 and never had to practice.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

@Edward: Granted, but then you move. 
PS. I DID corrupt you! look again! 

@tk: Granted, but your good cube breaks in a day, and you can never get sub 15 at a comp or in front of someone. 
PS. You never said anything about the regular DS.... 

I wish that I exploded.


----------



## Quaddro (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but you survive and are paralysed for 50 years, fully concious, not doing a thing, just laying in a bed. Also, you are unable to fall asleep in case you know how to lucid dream.

I wish this topic would get locked.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 31, 2009)

granted, but then because people have nowhere to post a wall of facpalms come out of your computer and smother you

i wish i had a lanlan 2x2...


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but a 2D cube is pretty useless.

I wish my Popbuying order would hurry the hell up.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but everything will arrive broken.

I wish that I would be sub 10 forever and never get any slower, or stop cubing. WHAT NOW?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but you fall off a cliff and can never cube again. 

I wish that I could think of a wish to wish, Mr. Fish.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but you wish to never see your family or freinds ever again,

I wish I had an endless supply of Kirin Afternoon Tea in my fridge.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but it's poisoned, and you die. 

I wish I could find a good cube.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 31, 2009)

@ OregonTrail Granted, but your fridge goes haywire and gets so hot the container melts releasing all of the tea.

@ CitricAcid

You find it but it melts.

I wish that I would be able to get sub 10 at free will, but this time I will not lose my cubes or fall off a cliff or anything. I can cube forever.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but you blow up.

I wish that this wish won't be corrupted.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Granted, but you subbed 10 minutes on a 7x7x7. 
I wish I can get the Haiyan cube.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Jan 1, 2010)

granted.. but i eated it
i wish to sub 20 by 2011
ps. first post of 2010


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted, but it's 2x2.

I wish that I had a wish.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but you forgot your wallet at home when you went out to buy one. You run back home, and your wallet is gone.
> ...



just saying..


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 1, 2010)

@citricacid granted, but you wished you didnt have a wish

i wish i would know whether to buy a type c or not (can a srious answer be included with the corruption? wrong thread i know...)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted but you have 5UP3R 4MN3514.
(Serious Answer: TYPE C IS VERY GOOD. GET ONE)
I wish C4U didn't SUCK


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > SaberSlash49 said:
> ...



Fine then, granted, but your mom says you can't order because you've been bad.

I wish my pop buying order would come tomorrow.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

cincy: Granted, Except It Is A Good Cube, 
(I would buy one. Alot of people seem to love it. 
I have one in the mail, and I'll PM you once I get it to tell you my impressions.)

Edward: Granted, except everything is broken. 

I wish the future would get here already.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward: granted, but they mess up your order completely

Citric Acid: granted, bit it goes to the past again

I wish I had money to order from popbuying


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



YOU GOT BURNED xD

Granted, and future becomes the past.

I wish Laptop Mouse Pads didn't SUCK!!!


----------



## Muesli (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted, but then everybody in the world wears their fingers down on them.

I wish that TV wasn't crap.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted, but it turns into poopoo.
I wish I had a $1000 Debit card


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted, but its $1,000 Zimbabwean dollars, so you only get $2.81 US dollars


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > SaberSlash49 said:
> ...



umm.. OWNED.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted, except you were owned as well. 

I wish it would stop snowing so I can go see Avatar tomorrow..


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted, it stops... but then starts again within the next second.

I wish I could think of a better method than EG for 2x2.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted, but you still fail becuase you have to learn brand new algorithms. 

I wish it would stop snowing so I can have my cubing meet-up tomorrow.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted, but you give me back my Mini Diansheng.
I like the snow, however...
I wish it would stop snowing for the above reason.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Granted, but I keep the Mini Diansheng. 
(I would never do that, don't sue! )

I wish Christmas wasn't over.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 2, 2010)

granted, but new years will last forever

i wish citric acid would hurry up and get his type C so he can send me his impressions on it...


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but It didn't come today because it was New Years... 

I wish the government would hurry up and incorporate Mole-Mail. 
http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/01/urban-mole-robot-could-deliver-your-mail-via-insane-network-of-u/


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but England already has Snailmail.

I wish I could figure out why my cat keeps chasing her shadow?


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but it turns into something from Indiana Jones, and your head explodes from the sheer amount of knowledge. 

I wish that I hope Avatar will be good tomorrow.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but you can't really _wish_ to _hope_ something.
I wish I could get a sub 25 OH average.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, except it's in 1x1. 

I wish that I could fast forward to tomorrow, and get my cubes.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Granted, except it's in 1x1.
> 
> I wish that I could fast forward to tomorrow, and get my cubes.



Granted, but you get disoriented from time travel and forget who you are so you don't know the packages are for you.

I wish that I could automatically get Prestige on MW2.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 2, 2010)

granted but your x-box turns into tactical nuke and blows up ur house

I wish i lived in Canadia (not canada)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted but all your cubes are lost in the transfer.

I wish my AV was good for OH.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Granted but all your cubes are lost in the transfer.
> 
> I wish my AV was good for OH.



Granted but you lose it forever.
No wish for me.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, and cause a paradox that destroys the world.
because no wish is "granted"

I wish I had a HD camera


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but it breaks.

I wish citricacid knew how much he failed by saying that I will have to learn more algs because what he dosent know, is that I like learning algs.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted.
|But you fail too.|
I wish that I had a good IRC client.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but it all crashes.

I wish I had a smoothie.....


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 2, 2010)

granted, but im tired so im just gonna say it was blueberry, when you ordered strawberry...

i wish my order from popbuying would go through...


----------



## cuber13579 (Jan 2, 2010)

granted, but the smoothie was poisoned 

i wish that my package of cubes would get here faster


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but for some reason I don't corrupt it and then you get your cubes.. but they morph into 6 ultra high-quality puzzle sweaters just like Yes, We Can.

I wish that I had a skinnier Dialga avatar.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 2, 2010)

granted, but then it gets anorexic and shrinks away, i wish i had pie


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but it's Strawberry when you wanted Blueberry.

I wish I was a pony......


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but you were so awesome that someone got jealous and slaughtered you.

I wish that I had 3 more dollars.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, But I stole it to buy back my life as an awesome pony.

I wish that I was an invincible pony......


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but you couldn't communicate with anyone.

I wish it snowed more.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but a special force that defied all laws of gravity and logic sent you into space and gave you a disease called sapienphobia which caused you to suicide.

I wish _I_ was a Dialga.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but your so awesome that someone slaughters you. lol,jk.

Granted, but you fall into a pit and get preserved forever and put in a museum.

I wish that my wish wouldn't be corrupted.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ungranted, it gets corrupted anyway.

I wish for a widescreen tv


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Granted, but your so awesome that someone slaughters you. lol,jk.
> 
> Granted, but you fall into a pit and get preserved forever and put in a museum.
> 
> I wish that my wish wouldn't be corrupted.



Granted, but you have no wish, so you gain nothing.
I wish that my AIII would stop popping >_>

edit: Then go buy one.


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Jan 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Granted, but you have no wish, so you gain nothing.
> I wish that my AIII would stop popping >_>
> 
> edit: Then go buy one.



Granted, but it becomes too tight and you can no longer use finger tricks on it.

I wish I could do K4 :O


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 2, 2010)

granted, but you take 30000 minutes to do the first step
i wish girls were even more attracted by cubing...


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted : but the next time you try to impress a girl by cubing, she thrashes your time by 10 seconds 

i wish i can break the NR for blindsolving in malaysia

sry zamhalen


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted but all other guys learn this and learn how to solve cubes.
I wish someone sent me some diy 3x3x3 cubes that weren't type b,a qj 4x4x4,and a full v cube set all wiyhout me having to pay.
EDIT: Damn i need to learn to type faster


----------



## Worker (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, they were sent but they were broken when they arrived.

I wish edison cubes were cheaper.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but it sucks.
I wish my V Cube 5 wasn't so loose.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 2, 2010)

i wish for a large rubiks cookie
granted, but when you send it to thet 1 guy to tighten it, you get it back unturnable


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but I eated it.

I wish I knew all 43 quintillion algs for the rubik's cube.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but you explode.
I wish that DavidWoner would change my member status.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, it now says, "Banned".

I wish my wish gets corrupted.


----------



## Worker (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but now I'm mad at you >.>
I wish my cube never locked up.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but it always pops.

I wish I could travel anywhere to compete.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but you can't take cubes with you and no one shares.

I wish that th bonds on my QJ 4x4 centres would stay!


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but it turns into a Mefferts. 

I wish that I could get a member status like DavidWoner.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but you get banned the next day.

I wish for a Type A VI DIY. I can has white plz?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but it has super glue in it. And it's BLACK.
I wish I wasn't awesome.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Granted, but it has super glue in it. And it's BLACK.
> I wish I wasn't awesome.



Granted, but you already aren't.

I wish my fingers were longer....


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but they grow so long that you break them with every step.
@~Phoenix Death~:


Spoiler











No wish.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, except because you have no wish, a terrible paradox occurred, and your are throw into a dark abyss. 

I wish I could find a good place to find a Type A (I)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Granted, except because you have no wish, a terrible paradox occurred, and your are throw into a dark abyss.
> 
> I wish I could find a good place to find a Type A (I)



Granted, but instead you get a Type A5 because it is better.

I wish that I could only grant wishes and not wish.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 2, 2010)

Uhm...you're supposed to wish for something...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Uhm...you're supposed to wish for something...



...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 2, 2010)

"Last edited by nlCuber22"

Just sayin' man...

Also, Granted, but someone wishes your death.

I wish I had a lot more music on my computer.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> "Last edited by nlCuber22"
> 
> Just sayin' man...
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know..
Granted, but it is all music that you hate.
I wish that Xbox 360s were more reliable.


----------



## Feryll (Jan 2, 2010)

Granted, but then the Wii goes out of buisiness, and the Nintendo workers go on a murdering spree.
I wish that customs would stop holding my gigaminx hostage.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Granted, but then the Wii goes out of buisiness, and the Nintendo workers go on a murdering spree.
> I wish that customs would stop holding my gigaminx hostage.



Granted, so they burn it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 4, 2010)

granted, but you forgo to wish
i wish citric acid would PM me to tell me how his type c is even though i already ordered mine


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but "citric acid" isn't a user, so "citric acid" can't PM you.
I wish my popbuying order got here faster.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but they gave you a 1x1 instead.
I wish the store stock would come faster.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, it'll come in the mail within 2 weeks instead of four.
I wish my Type C would arrive in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, it'll come in the mail within 2 weeks instead of four.
I wish my Type C would arrive in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

But it's supposed to come in two days! 
Granted, but it's missing the core.
I wish I had a sub-1 magic single.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 4, 2010)

granted, but it was on master magic, at home, and you werent timing

i wish i had a large rubik's cube with sprinkles


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but it's a dollar store cube.

I wish I had a 7x7.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but Verdes makes a mistake and sends you a horrible V-6

I wish I had an Edison that costed less than 5 dollars w/shipping


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted but its a Thomas Edison doll 

I wish my popbuying order would come.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Granted, but it's missing the core.



WHAT?!?!?!?!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo....
Granted, but you go the wrong order.
I wish i could confess to my love already...if I could only have the guts.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but then the person kills you

I wish that I had a petaminx that WORKED.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but it locks up. hey, it still works.
I wish that this wish isn't real, which I wish for a pony.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 4, 2010)

granted, but you still got the pony...

i wish for some delicious orangutang meat...


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted but you get arrested.

I wish my cube was better.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but it tastes like chicken.
I wish I could get a sub-15 single.


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted but you just got Ninja'd

i wish my other wish was granted without corruption.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 4, 2010)

Not granted. Duh.

I wish this thread would stop being posted in and fall back to at least the 4th page so nobody will ever think of bumping it again.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but it's so good it inplodes.
I wish I had a new laptop.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but I hit it with a hammer.

I wish I could think of a better wish.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 4, 2010)

granted, but you wish you had no more cubes

i wish i could pick up my eastsheen at the PO already


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but it is missing a core.

I wish cincyaviation realised that I said a BETTER wish, having no more cubes is bad.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted but now cincyaviation has no more cubes.
I wish i could afford a gigaminx


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but it falls apart. 

I wish my Type C would get here!!! 
My stickers already got here! 
And Cubesmith usually takes forever!! 
PUZL is SOOOOOO SLOW!!!!111


----------



## AREScuber (Jan 4, 2010)

granted but the core breaks when you try to assemble it
I wish i could get a skip in a competition


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but the time stinks. 

I wish I could find it in myself to order from camcuber..


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 4, 2010)

granted but you order too much and go bankrupt
I wish i had a gigaminx which doesnt fall apart or break


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but it doesn't turn at all, as the pieces have glue on them. 

I wish Popbuying was faster.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 4, 2010)

granted but they give you sweaters *see other amusing thread lol*
i also wish popbuying was faster, maybe if we all wish itll actually happen!!


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 4, 2010)

granted, popbuying shipped it faster but to a deserted island.
I wish i could break my cubes in faster.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but the break in so much to the point that all the plastic is gone.

I wish my pins in my V6 would dig in their grooves faster.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but they dig in too far, and they tear the core in half.

I wish I wasn't the last person of the day to receive mail.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but then you realize your mailman is one of these.LINK

I wish I has a cheezburger.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 4, 2010)

granted, but then you get so fat, you die of obesity.

i wish i had 4 of every cube


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but THIS GUY steals them.

I wish everyone who reads this loses the game.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, but then everybody realises it's a crappy old meme and thinks you're an idiot.

I wish my Wireless router would behave.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, in turn you will lose the game.
I wish I don't get jumpers/pullovers in my C4u order like that other guy on the forum

Crap that's not right, why can't you delete posts!!!


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Granted, instead you get pull-ups.
I wish.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 4, 2010)

i wish?

anyway 'granted' cause when you wish, you somehow go to the URLhttp://http://rick-rolld.com/

then you scream, then you get scared, then your computer gets scared, then it explodes, then your house goes on fire and bad things will happen to you. then you would not wish what you wished, and instead wish for another computer.

i wish rick astley didn't exist so i wouldn't get rick rolled and iSpinz's computer wouldn't blow up


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 5, 2010)

granted, but then you turn into him and ge blown up
i wish popbuying was faster


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

granted but they become so fast the air friction burns all the orders.

I wish I had another series like Clannad .


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i wish?
> 
> anyway 'granted' cause when you wish, you somehow go to the URLhttp://http://rick-rolld.com/
> 
> ...



I like the rick-roll'd song, and chrome FTW!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, then you get Rick Rolld a billion times. Now you hate it. And Chrome too.
I wish that my Magic would arrive on my birthday.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, but then you find my awesome magic tutorial here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX9ntmyTiZ0&feature=player_embedded

I wish I could decide between padded envelopes or boxes.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

lol. i got rick roll'd so many times 

personally i like firefox.

edit:

granted, but when you choose, you'll be like 90 years old 

i wish i didn't turn into rick astley


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, but both fail.
I wish I could find a program like Windows Movie maker on Windows 7.
( I would like a Real serious answer here please. And a corrupted answer too)


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

you could always use sony vegas or something. WMM isn't that good.


granted, but when you use it, you find out that your computer is crap as heck, so when you run it, your computer hangs for 60 hours

i wish....

i had my eastsheen with screw spring mod that actually worked with pen springs that didn't pop ever. (so my answer can't be corrupted , the eastsheen is also covered with twinkie bars so you can't nuke it and it is fire-proof. i bring it with me everywhere.)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, and it sucks. Don't use pen springs...Just get a Mefferts or QJ.
I wish I had a Twinkie Bar.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, but it's 8 years old. 
I wish I can get sub 2 on 5x5


----------



## desertbear (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, but after solving you realize you're supposed to be solving it BLD. And thus, all record of your only sub 2 minute solve is lost.

I wish I knew ZB


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 5, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Granted, but it's 8 years old.
> I wish I can get sub 2 on 5x5



I never said I wanted to EAT it...>:3
I was gonna use it for a prank. Thanks.

Granted, but you sub-13 minutes.
I wish my Cii will come TOMORROW.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 5, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but it's 8 years old.
> ...


It will come. With broken cubies too.

I wish.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, and you fail.
I wish my iPod USB port didn't break.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, but it doesn't charge. 

I wish someone would give me a link to a place to buy a Type A(I), other than C4Y.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

granted, but instead of a link to your type a (I) you get rick rolld 

i wish

i had a square 1


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, but you accidentally lube it with sulphuric acid and it dissolves.

I wish everything was free and money didnt exist.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted but someone ends up recreating money 2 hours later

I wish my popbuying order would come.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 5, 2010)

gRANTED, YOU GET THE BOX, BUT THERE IS NOTHING IN IT.

i WISH i WASNT FAILING WITH cAPS lOCK.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

GRANTED BUT YOU GET BANNED FOR OVERUSE
ps: Cap-slock should should only be used when in RAGE-MOOOODE!!!!!

I wish that I could be a Haiyan cube tester.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

granted, but you get a phoney one.

i wish I was a haiyan cube tester.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 5, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Granted, but it doesn't charge.
> 
> I wish someone would give me a link to a place to buy a Type A(I), other than C4Y.



at above- granted, but you die

@citricacid http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-3X3X3-BLACK...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item483310aa19

there is your link

i wish for a large boombox to carry on my shoulder


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

granted, but it is actually a bomb

i wish nobody could corrupt my wish.

i just won, didn't I?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> granted, but it breaks your shoulder
> 
> i wish nobody could corrupt my wish.
> 
> i just won, didn't I?



No, but you do still get the satisfaction of being a noob.
I wish this thread would close.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted but a very nice mod opens it back exactly 1.2 seconds later

I wish puzzleproz would come back.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> Granted but a very nice mod opens it back exactly 1.2 seconds later
> 
> I wish puzzleproz would come back.



I couldn't corrupt that wish.
What _very nice mod_ are you talking about?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

i dunno

shelly?

i can corrupt it.

when puzzleproz came back

it only sold shoes with needles in them

i wish. i wasn't a nub


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 5, 2010)

granted but you become allergic to any cube on the planet.

I wish was better at modding


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted but you can only mod mcdonald's kids meal toys.

I wish speedsolving would allow more space for avatars.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

granted, but then people will have ginormous avatars that take like a page, so for 20 post, you have to go through 20 pages.

i wish i could break 30 seconds.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 5, 2010)

granted but you break it with a 1x1x1 cube

I wish for a wish that cant be corrupted


----------



## JL58 (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted. And that was the only one you'll ever get!

I wish I could get my hands on a type F II now.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

@Tyrannous: Granted, but you explode before you can type said wish. 

I wish I could be consistent.

@KL58:Granted, but I get mine before you. 

EDIT: Crap! Ninja'd!!


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted but your consistent about being inconsistent.

I wish for a mod, and a mod only, to corrupt this wish.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 5, 2010)

granted but but im not a Mod YET.

I wish my i cold solve all puzzles in .1 seconds at all competitions and i could go to them all i never got bored,or got head damage, brain damage, death, or another very destructive force to my body.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 5, 2010)

Granted, but at competitions, after you solve, you forget to hit the Stack Timer.
I wish that people could be more awesome.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 6, 2010)

granted but they get their awesomeness from nature, destroying earth.
I wish I could easily execute all LL algorithms when appropriate.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Granted, but at competitions, after you solve, you forget to hit the Stack Timer.
> I wish that people could be more awesome.



There is no such thing as a "stack timer".


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> granted but they get their awesomeness from nature, destroying earth.
> I wish I could easily execute all LL algorithms when appropriate.



Granted, but you do the LL algs on a -1x-1x-1 and your mind explodes when I want it to.

I wish to have no wish.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 6, 2010)

Granted, and there is such thing.
I wish I had subbed 6 on the 5x5x5.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted but because of the speed, your cube broke and can never be fixed... (Maybe?)

I wish my F-II arrives tomorrow.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, but the postman trips over and your F-II drops into a drain.
I wish i know how to solve a square-1.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 7, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Granted, but the postman trips over and your F-II drops into a drain.
> I wish i know how to solve a square-1.



granted, but then you let the postman borrow it, and he tripped again.

I wish I still speedcubed.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, but when you wake up and find it was all a dream.
i... i dunno what to wish for. i wish i can go for world championship 2010


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, but you are at the back row and can see nothing.

I wish they would make platformers for the PS3.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Granted, but you are at the back row and can see nothing.
> 
> I wish they would make platformers for the PS3.



They will, but after 200 years.

I wish I could excecute full CLL faster.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, but you execute it SO fast till you didn't see what you were doing to it and you end up doing it on the bottom layer.

i wish i can beat up someone in school


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted. But you got suspended, your mom got mad at that so she got all your rubix cubes and threw it away. You got so mad that you went insane and when you did get back to school, you beat up the Principal.

Then! He got so mad that he expelled you and sent you the some sort of kiddy jail and you killed yourself because it sucked there...

See? Just one wish can give you so much misfortune... HAHHAHA 

*I wish I didn't have money.*


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2010)

granted, but then you win the lottery,

i wish i knew what happened to my popbuying order


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> *granted, but then you win the lottery,*
> 
> i wish i knew what happened to my popbuying order



Yay I won the lottery!

...

Granted, and you found out that it got lost during delivery.

I wish I can get my F2L faster


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2010)

granted, but then you forget all the MGLS and ZBLL cases you spent memorizing the night before...

i wish i had a type c


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

granted but someone glued it together

i wish i had all the puzzles in the world!!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> granted but someone glued it together
> 
> i wish i had all the puzzles in the world!!



Granted, you have all the puzzles in the world. And they melt in a fire caused by your cooking 

I wish China was an Island.


----------



## calekewbs (Jan 7, 2010)

granted, but a tidal wave destroys it.

I wish I knew parity on a sq-1!


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, but you lost your sq-1

I wish I memorized all OLLs and PLLs


----------



## calekewbs (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, but you take so long only memorizing those that you forget how to do cross and F2L

I wish I had access to as many funtional speedcubes as I wanted.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, you get fu*nt*ional cubes, but no fu*nct*ional cubes.

I wish for a 4x4 touch cube.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *Granted, you get funtional cubes, but no functional cubes.*
> 
> I wish for a 4x4 touch cube.



I lol'ed so much at that... XD

Granted, but when it arrived you lost it before you could touch it. (How is that possible?)

*I wish I had so many speedcubes.*


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

granted, but theres so much that they suffocate your parents and immediate nuclear family, and that is the price you pay, with great cubes comes great responsibility and sacrifice!! 

I wish i didnt think too far into stupid corrupting and kept it simple.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2010)

granted. but then you lsot you bicycle...
i wish i had 2 type c's


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

granted but then you* lost* them 

i wish i could solve my stupid dice puzzle


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2010)

granted, but the it falls apart and you play yatzee

i wish i had 3 type c's


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

granted but their fixed together

i wish i was better at pictionary


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted but you become crap at cubing.

I wish for free cyoobix roobs.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted. They were free but destroyed.

I wish I can find a site to watch Code Geass ><


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2010)

granted, but you die

i wish for siamese 7x8x8's


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

granted but you die too! 

I wish I reborn.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted but you die again.

I wish to not die.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, but then you get run over by a bus and go into a permanent coma.

I wish I could Sub-10 the 7x7.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, but you can never do so at a competition. 

I wish I could decide between and A(I) C(II) or and F.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 7, 2010)

granted, you decide to get the type c and send me a PM telling me how it is like you said you would,
i wish i had that type c


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jan 7, 2010)

granted, but it transforms into a Hayan cube

i wish i passed all my exams


----------



## Edward (Jan 7, 2010)

granted but you fail all tests and quizzes 

I wish my order would come .


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted, but it comes in pieces, with a stamp on each piece. 

I wish Type Fs didn't deteriorate.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

granted but the only way this happens if the cubelets are glued together

i wish my cold would go away


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 7, 2010)

Granted but you get swine flu.

I wish that Cube4you would be more cooperative.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> *cubelets*



ಠ_ಠ

Post above, granted but then they have to bump up their prices due to extra work hours.

I wish I was a real boy!


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

You became Pinocchio

I wish I get used to my F II. (Red and Orange look so alike ><)


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted but your cube spontaneously melts in your hands.

I wish I was Erik Akkersdijk and Dan Choen all in one


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Do you mean Dan Cohen?
Granted, now you look like a freak.
I wish I had the talent of that guy on the "If only he could solve a cube" thread.
I think the thread was called that


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, but you lost all your cubes and the while supply of cubes in the world had been stolen by aliens. 

i wish i didn't have to wish for something. but if i have to, i wish i started cubing earlier.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, but because you have been cubing for longer, you have grown morbidly obese and are lying naked on a bed while about to be escorted by a whale sling.
I wish I was awesome at BLD.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, but you actually become BLinD

I wish i wasnt up this late watching Lost


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 8, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Granted, but because you have been cubing for longer, you have grown morbidly obese and are lying naked on a bed while about to be escorted by a whale sling.
> I wish I was awesome at BLD.



lol that's a good one. ok, Granted, but you become so awesome till you never take your blindfold of and when you do, the sun shines in your eyes and you become officially "BLIND" for the rest of your life.

i wish that erik akkersdijk will go for bangkok open tomorrow.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, instead you up early in the morning watching lost.
I wish I could think of something to wish for.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, but because you have been cubing for longer, you have grown morbidly obese and are lying naked on a bed while about to be escorted by a whale sling.
> ...



haha too late

Granted but he hates you and will ot cube for the rest of his life, but is hunting you down trying to kill you.

I wish that i hadn't wished for anything right now


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, but you found a genie in a bottle and became so excited and accidentally wished that 10 v-cubes7 dropping on your head knocking you out cold.

i wish that i had 10 more laptops


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted but they are all fake ones that you found in a model home

I wish i had 10 vcube7 cubes that would drop from the sky


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted but when it landed it broke.

I wish I can get sub-30. >:]


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted but why would you want to be sub 30 years, and what for?
(EDIT:not too funny, but im tired!) 
I wish i wasnt up this late watching Lost


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Didn't I answer that, instead your up early in the morning watching lost.
I wish I could to a perfect impersonation of Anne off Little Britain, Eh, eh eeh


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 8, 2010)

granted but you can never stop doing it eh ehhh!
i wish Zane had something better to wish for


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Eh eh ehh!


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> granted but you can never stop doing it eh ehhh!
> i wish Zane had something better to wish for



Granted, but he wished you died and so you did!

I wish I can buy a 4x4 ><


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, you now have access to ordering a 4x4 or are in a store, but you are short on money.
I wish I didn't ever have to sleep!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, but you miss so much sleep that you die much earlier.

I wish i could live forever WITHOUT aging.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Granted, but you miss so much sleep that you die much earlier.
> 
> I wish i could live forever WITHOUT aging.



Wait, I mean I wish my body was tolerent to zero sleep and it didn't effect health at all, but any way.

Granted, when the sun swells into a red giant in millions and millions of years, you will be stuck on earth burning to a crisp in extreme agony.
Because you can't die! 
Also, you will see all your family and friends die.

I wish I didn't have insects crawling around on my laptop screen!


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted. They started crawling on you.

I wish there didn't have to be school.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 8, 2010)

granted but they replace them with prisons

i wish i had something better to do than be on this at 2:20 in the afternoon lol


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, as you look for something to do, and step out of your house, a brick drops on your head.

i wish i can see macky in mcdonalds


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 8, 2010)

granted but he rapes you and gags you with a happy meal toy

i wish daytime tv were better in my country lol


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> granted but he rapes you and gags you with a happy meal toy
> 
> i wish daytime tv were better in my country lol


You don't have a TV. Why wish for better daytime TV?

I wish for this wish to be corrupted.


----------



## calekewbs (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, and all goes according to plan... muahahahaha!!!

I wish school would get out earlier so I could get home and make a new popbuying order!


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted. You ordered but it never arrived. And it never will... >:]

I wish I knew how to solve all cubes up to 7x7 ><


----------



## panyan (Jan 8, 2010)

calekewbs said:


> Granted, and all goes according to plan... muahahahaha!!!
> 
> I wish school would get out earlier so I could get home and make a new popbuying order!



granted, buy then the popbuying goes bankrupt

i wish this thread would close


----------



## calekewbs (Jan 8, 2010)

granted, but I made copies of all the posts and reposted everything!!!

I wish that I had one functional cube of every type of cube in the world!!!


----------



## panyan (Jan 8, 2010)

granted, but then you were burgled and all was taken

i wish the above poster would not save all posts when this thread is closed


----------



## calekewbs (Jan 8, 2010)

granted, but I have a friend do it!

I wish I lived in a house that was impossible to break into without a key that is genetically sealed in my thumbprint!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, later your thumb gets gangrene or something and deteriates.
Your only key out is now gone and you are trapped inside and die.
I wish I had unlimited wishes.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

You do and one of these you wished for yourself to die and so you did.

I wish I wasn't sleepy.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Granted, now you are instead hyperactive and think you can jump off a building, and break your leg.
I wish... some one else just wish for me I'm out of ideas.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 8, 2010)

I wish every time i solve, my cubes get massive pops.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 8, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I wish every time i solve, my cubes get massive pops.



Granted. There's nothing good about that anyway 

I wish I will be able to reach sub 1 on 4x4 and sub 2 on 5x5


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 8, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I wish every time i solve, my cubes get massive pops.
> ...



I was trying to make you say something good.

Granted, but they were a 3 move scrambles.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nothing granted, (no wish???) and causes a forum thread paradox that will destroy us all.

I wish i could memorize the whole fridrich method algorithms in 1 hour.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 9, 2010)

Granted, but you learn really bad algs that don't suit your finger tricks at all and you have to relearn all the algs so they suit you.
I wish I had excellent memory


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 9, 2010)

Granted, but you remembered all the bad things that happened in your life and you go crazy and jump of a bridge. You don't die then remember that too. You try the jump again. DEAD

I wish I could solve 7x7 ><


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 9, 2010)

Kwayetus said:


> Granted, but you remembered all the bad things that happened in your life and you go crazy and jump of a bridge. You don't die then remember that too. You try the jump again. DEAD
> 
> I wish I could solve 7x7 ><



Granted but you have to cheat to do it, and then you feel really bad and you remember all the bad things that happened in your life and you go crazy and jump of a bridge. You don't die then remember that too. You try the jump again. DEAD.


I wish I had recognized Feliks in the feet T-perm video instead of asking who that was.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, someone hacks onto your YouTube account and asks who the person in the video was.

I wish every 3x3 solve would be interesting in its own way.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, after every solve, your 3x3 breaks.

I wish I could solve 3x3 BLD.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 2, 2011)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Granted, someone hacks onto your YouTube account and asks who the person in the video was.
> 
> I wish every 3x3 solve would be interesting in its own way.


Granted, but then solving the cube would be harder and then you kill yourself because it's too hard.

I wish more girls cubed.

Edit:
Ninja'd lol.



Tyjet66 said:


> Granted, after every solve, your 3x3 breaks.
> 
> I wish I could solve 3x3 BLD.


Granted, but it takes you an hour and you forget how to do it unblind.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but you realize you are gay.

Edit: I wish Mudkipz could cube.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 2, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Granted, but you realize you are gay.
> 
> Edit: I wish Mudkipz could cube.


Hehe, they'll just be my friends. And: Granted, but mudkip hates you.

Edit:
I wish I could fly. Scratch that, that's not cubing-related. I wish my cube was so cool I started to float when I picked it up.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but you continue to rise 1 metre/second.

I wish I was sub 5 at Pyra.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but you can't get back down.
I wish my cube would CUT CORNERZ AT 45 DEGREEEEEEZ


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Granted, but you can't get back down.
> I wish my cube would CUT CORNERZ AT 45 DEGREEEEEEZ


 
Granted, but it pops.

I wish I had a sub-2-minute BLD average with 100% accuracy.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but after your average, you actually go blind.

I wish I could've solved my skewb without help.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Granted, but it pops.
> 
> I wish I had a sub-2-minute BLD average with 100% accuracy.


Granted, but you average .01 seconds, and wca bans you from comps because they think you cheat.

I wish my cat could cube and we both had around the same times.

Edit:
ninja'd again.


Tyjet66 said:


> Granted, but after your average, you actually go blind.
> 
> I wish I could've solved my skewb without help.


Granted, but the only method you think of is peeling the stickers.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Granted, but you can't get back down.


You didn't respond to my wish 

Granted, but you now need help to do everything else in life.

I wish I was sub 5 at Pyra.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 2, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Granted, but you average .01 seconds, and wca bans you from comps because they think you cheat.
> 
> I wish my cat could cube and we both had around the same times.



Granted, but your cat wants to be faster than you so they smash all your cubes.

I wish I could do 1-look on all my 2x2 solves.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Granted, but your cat wants to be faster than you so they smash all your cubes.
> 
> I wish I could do 1-look on all my 2x2 solves.


 
Granted, but you have no hands.

I wish I could solve clock faster.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Granted, but you have no hands.
> 
> I wish I could solve clock faster.


Granted, but you lose your clock, then coincidently right after verdes bans ALL clocks.

I wish I had 3 more cubing related wishes.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Granted, but you lose your clock, then coincidently right after verdes *bans ALL clocks*.
> 
> I wish I had 3 more cubing related wishes.


 
Impossible.

Oh, and not granted.
I wish this wish was not granted.


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Interrupting cow


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 2, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Oh, and not granted.
> I wish this wish was not granted.


 
Granted, but the universe implodes due to spontaneous paradoxism

I wish med school applications weren't so tedious


----------



## da25centz (Jan 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> You didn't respond to my wish
> 
> Granted, but you now need help to do everything else in life.
> 
> I wish I was sub 5 at Pyra.


 
granted, but you loose both thumbs


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

marthaurion said:


> Granted, but the universe implodes due to spontaneous paradoxism
> 
> I wish med school applications weren't so tedious


 
Granted, but you don't get accepted.

I wish I could think of a better wish.


----------



## theace (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but then that wish isn't.

I wish lightake would make their free shipping faster...


----------



## da25centz (Jan 2, 2011)

theace said:


> Granted, but then that wish isn't.
> 
> I wish lightake would make their free shipping faster...


 
granted, but they no longer sell cubes

I wish I could sub-3 a 5x5


----------



## theace (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but now you can't sub 3 anything else.

Also,


Lorenzo said:


> I wish my CubeSmith stickers would come.


Granted, but now there's sticky, smelly, white goo all over the place and you have to clean it up.

I wish verdes unbans the guhong.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2011)

theace said:


> I wish verdes unbans the guhong.


 
Granted, but it's banned in India.

EDIT: I wish that I could recognize edge pairs faster on 4x4.


----------



## Igora (Jan 2, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> EDIT: I wish that I could recognize edge pairs faster on 4x4.


 
Granted but you forget how to create the centers

I wish the teraminx was 2 inches smaller in its dimensions and still had good turning.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 2, 2011)

Igora said:


> Granted but you forget how to create the centers
> 
> I wish the teraminx was 2 inches smaller in its dimensions and still had good turning.


 
Granted but they now cost 5 times as much.

I wish I could get a sub 20 3x3 avg within the next month.


----------



## theace (Jan 2, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Granted, but it's banned in India.


D:

Granted but all your averages after that are above 20 minutes.

I wish the x cube were easy to assemble.


----------



## Zyrb (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted but the cube falls apart after every turn.

I wish that there were more UK competitions.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 2, 2011)

theace said:


> D:
> 
> Granted but all your averages after that are above 20 minutes.
> 
> I wish the x cube were easy to assemble.




granted, but it sucks


I wish my OH times were faster than my 2h times


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

da25centz said:


> granted, but it sucks
> 
> 
> I wish my OH times were faster than my 2h times


 
Granted, but it happens because you get worse at 2H.

I wish I could get sub-20 on 3x3.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 2, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Granted, but it happens because you get worse at 2H.
> 
> I wish I could get sub-20 on 3x3.


 
granted, but all of your 3x3s get stolen and nobody sells them anymore

I wish the megaminx didnt take so long to scramble


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but than one more puzzle in the world wouldn't be as interesting.

I wish I could do an average of sub 20.


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 2, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I wish I could do an average of sub 20.


 
Granted, but it's not on 3x3.

I wish I could cube more.


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 2, 2011)

granted but you can't improve anymore

i wish verdes have bankrupt


----------



## Olji (Jan 2, 2011)

granted, they give you a cube before your death row in jail.

i wish i made my own 3x3x3 that's way better than the guhong, and sold it worldwide and got rich by it 

EDIT: ninja'd, granted, but their patent still reports infingments by itself, and no 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 gets made anymore


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 2, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> i wish i made my own 3x3x3 that's way better than the guhong, and sold it worldwide and got rich by it


 
Granted, but then Verdes bans it because of a patent infringement and you lose your investment.

I wish Big Green was faster than all the CFOP solvers.


----------



## Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted but all CFOP solvers are >30

I wish innovations in cubing would come faster.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

Edward said:


> Granted but all CFOP solvers are >30
> 
> I wish innovations in cubing would come faster.


 
Granted, but all the innovations get sued by V-Cube.

I wish I was eating cake right now.


----------



## BC1997 (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted,but you choke and die
I wish i could get sub-10 in the next 3 days


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 2, 2011)

granted, you get sub ten MINUTES.

i wish i had a limitless supply of cubes.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> granted, you get sub ten MINUTES.
> 
> i wish i had a limitless supply of cubes.


 
Granted, but the entire supply is Rubik's store boughts.

I wish my 4x4 didn't pop all the time.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 2, 2011)

granted, because it gets glued together. 

i wish i had superfast cubing hands.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 2, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Granted, but the entire supply is Rubik's store boughts.
> 
> I wish my 4x4 didn't pop all the time.


 
granted, but it is a solid block, the pieces are glued together.

I wish I didn't suck at OH


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 2, 2011)

da25centz said:


> *granted, but it is a solid block, the pieces are glued together.*
> I wish I didn't suck at OH


 
i just said that!!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted but you will pop every solve in comp

I wish I could stop failing in comp.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Granted but you will pop every solve in comp
> 
> I wish I could stop failing in comp.


Granted but wca makes clock the only event.

I wish cubes off lightake were free.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but now they don't ship to where you live.

I wish I didn't have such a hard time learning new algs.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but you can only sub-1 min them.

I wish there were more comps near me.


----------



## bluedasher (Jan 2, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Granted, but you can only sub-1 min them.
> 
> I wish there were more comps near me.



Granted, but the comps near you don't have 3x3x3 as an event.

I wish that there was this rigged 3x3 cube that looked legitimate and solved itself mechanically faster than FAZ.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 2, 2011)

bluedasher said:


> Granted, but the comps near you don't have 3x3x3 as an event.
> 
> I wish that there was this rigged 3x3 cube that looked legitimate and solved itself mechanically faster than FAZ.


 
Granted, but it malfunctions in a competition while fixing a pop. there goes your finger..
I wish that competitions were free...


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 2, 2011)

granted, but the only events they have now are 1x1s.

i wish i was immortal


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 2, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> granted, but the only events they have now are 1x1s.
> 
> i wish i was immortal


 
Granted, but your family and friends die.

I wish people actually searched the forum instead of asking stupid questions.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 2, 2011)

not granted. many are too stupid to do this.

i wish verdes would shut up about the guhong.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but every factory that has ever manufactured any dayan products explodes and it takes 3 years to rebuild them.

I wish my cube didn't lock up.


----------



## Olji (Jan 2, 2011)

granted, now it pops in every turn instead 

i wish peace in the world (how are you going to counter that?)


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> granted, now it pops in every turn instead
> 
> i wish peace in the world (how are you going to counter that?)


 
Granted, but now the world has no more cubing.
(oh the horror)

I wish I had a Guhong.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted but it comes unlubed and you will never have lube
I wish my 5x5x5 didn't suck so I could actually practice it.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 2, 2011)

granted, but then you find you don't actually like it and stop practicing it anyway

I wish I could do my N-perms sub-2 SECONDS


----------



## Julian (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but you forget all your OLLs.
I wish I could get an extremely lucky new 2x2 WR.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 2, 2011)

granted but now you average sup 30 hours for all your other events
I wish I my syrup lubed guhong sucked


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 2, 2011)

Granted, but all of your other cubes are syrup lubed aswell.
I wish I could figure out an easy memo method for bld corners.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 3, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Granted, but all of your other cubes are syrup lubed aswell.
> I wish I could figure out an easy memo method for bld corners.


 
Granted, but it's slow.

I wish I could.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 3, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Granted, but it's slow.
> 
> I wish I could.


 
Granted. But corners is all it does. Messes up the edges completely.

I wish my guhong from lightake which I ordered mid December arrived already.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 3, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> Granted. But corners is all it does. Messes up the edges completely.
> 
> I wish my guhong from lightake which I ordered mid December arrived already.


 
Granted, but it comes without a core.

I wish my 1.76 gigabyte video in HD would take half a second to upload.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 3, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Granted, but it comes without a core.
> 
> I wish my 1.76 gigabyte video in HD would take half a second to upload.


 
Granted, but your Internet bill is now 7 figures.

I wish I had some lube.


----------



## ianography (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted, but it's uploads without HD and looks very unprofesional.

I wish that competitions were as common as, say, a soccer tournament.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 3, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> Granted, but your Internet bill is now 7 figures.
> 
> I wish I had some lube.


Granted, but it exploded. 



ianography said:


> Granted, but it's uploads without HD and looks very unprofesional.
> 
> I wish that competitions were as common as, say, a soccer tournament.


Granted, but they're away from you.

I wish I had.


----------



## kvaele (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted, you now have nothing.

I wish that DaYan wins the Patent infrigment case over verdes.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 3, 2011)

granted, but you cant buy one.

i wish i had clothes made of cubesmith stickers.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted, but only underwear and you have to peel off stickers to go to the bathroom.

I wish my A-V didn't lock as much.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted, but now you can never get a sub 30 solve on it.

I wish I would have ordered a Lubix Elite when they were still selling them.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 3, 2011)

granted, but as it turnes out it sucks. 

i wish i had a 5 seconds average on 3x3


----------



## kdawg123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted, but the whole solve is PLL.

I wish I could have the perfect cube.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted but you're not allowed to use it.

I wish the Ravens would win the Superbowl


----------



## Erzz (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted, but no one was watching.

I wish I knew commutators on all puzzles


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 3, 2011)

granted, but they suck 

i wish i knew gods algorithm.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted, but you can no longer cube because you lost your hands

I wish I could learn all algorithms in any given method in one day


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2011)

Granted, but you forget all of them if you try to memorise more than one in a day.

I wish I could make my cubes appear from nowhere so I wouldn't have to carry them around.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 3, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Granted, but all of your other cubes are syrup lubed aswell.


 (YES)


RCTACameron said:


> Granted, but you forget all of them if you try to memorise more than one in a day.
> 
> I wish I could make my cubes appear from nowhere so I wouldn't have to carry them around.


 
Granted, But they appear unstickered, dismantled and broken

I wish I Could be Sub 1 second on everything.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> (YES)
> 
> 
> Granted, But they appear unstickered, dismantled and broken
> ...


 
Granted, and you now sub 1(year)
I wish I can speedstack better


----------



## avgdi (Jan 3, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Granted, and you now sub 1(year)
> I wish I can speedstack better



Granted, but now you can't speedsolve at all.
I wish the strings on my Magic wouldn't pop all the time.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 3, 2011)

avgdi said:


> Granted, but now you can't speedsolve at all.
> I wish the strings on my Magic wouldn't pop all the time.


 
Granted, but you go so fast, you break the actual tile pieces.
I wish Sonic would slow down.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 3, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Granted, but you go so fast, you break the actual tile pieces.
> I wish Sonic would slow down.


 
Granted, but he's still faster than everybody else.

I wish.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 3, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Granted, but he's still faster than everybody else.
> 
> I wish.


 
Granted, but you will never have any other wish granted for the rest of your life.


----------



## ianography (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish that this wish won't be corrupted.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> I wish that this wish won't be corrupted.


 
Granted but all other wishes will be.

I wish that I could drink Orangina faster than waffo.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but it goes to your lungs and you drown.

I wish I could do good lookaheads.


----------



## flan (Jan 9, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Granted, but it goes to your lungs and you drown.
> 
> I wish I could do good lookaheads.



Granted but you look into the future and create a paradox and the universe explodes

I wish people wanted to be my friends :'(


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 9, 2011)

granted 
but everyone but you dies

I wish certain people would hurry up.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted
But you slow down

I wish I had nothing to wish for.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but now you have nothing to wish for.

I wish I was not sick.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Granted, but now you have nothing to wish for.
> 
> I wish I was not sick.


 
Granted, but you get cancer 
I wish that this wish gets ciorupted.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 9, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> Interrupting cow


 
Moooooooo


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 9, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Granted, but you get cancer
> I wish that this wish gets ciorupted.


 
Granted, but your wish gets corrupted

I wish i was better at OH


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 9, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Granted, but your wish gets corrupted
> 
> I wish i was better at OH


Granted but you suck with two hands now.
I wish I didn't have cancer


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but you can't cube anymore.

I wish I owned Mefferts.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Granted, but you can't cube anymore.
> 
> I wish I owned Mefferts.


 
Granted, but you can't sell anything.
I wish I could cube again and never got sick or cancer.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but you can only do feet.

I wish V-Cube would release there new cube already.


----------



## ianography (Jan 9, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Granted, but you can only do feet.
> 
> I wish V-Cube would release there new cube already.


 
Granted, but it turns out to be a piece of junk and not even fun.

I wish I wish I was a fish


----------



## Vinny (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but the V Cube company releases the 3x3 and then declares infringement on every single 3x3 in the world. 

I wish that my Rubik's brand 5x5 was useful for something other than collecting dust.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, it's a great baseball.

I wish I was sub 15.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 9, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I wish I was sub 15.


 
Granted, but on 2x2

I wish I had a million dollars


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but you get it illegally, enjoy prison.

I wish for something.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but it's nothing.

I wish I held the world record for 3x3.


----------



## maggotcuber (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted but you get banged for cheating.

I wish I didn't have to practice to improve my times.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, now you don't practice so you don't improve.

I wish I had a million dollars, earned legally and in cash.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 9, 2011)

granted, but you get robbed of everything and now you live on the street.

i wish i knew gods algorithm for any cube.


----------



## ianography (Jan 9, 2011)

granted, but it takes you 2 seconds for each move.

i wish that the jersey shore cast would go away and people would stop talking about them.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 9, 2011)

granted, but a new cast comes in and people talk about them even more.

I wish my homework would take me 5 minutes so i had more time for cubing


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but then you wouldn't learn as much and get a bad job.

I wish I didn't suck at the 4x4.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but you still suck enough to get last place in all competitions.

I wish my cube orders would get here faster


----------



## TheJCube (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but all the cube shops close down right after.

I wish I averaged 1 second on 7x7.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 9, 2011)

Granted, but only on 1 turn scrambles.
I wish I could do M turns faster for OH cubing.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 10, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Granted, but only on 1 turn scrambles.
> I wish I could do M turns faster for OH cubing.


 
Granted, but all other turns take you twice as long.

I wish there were no trolls.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 10, 2011)

Granted, but now they're demons. 

I wish I could memorize algorithms faster.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 10, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Granted, but now they're demons.
> 
> I wish I could memorize algorithms faster.


 
Granted, but you can't execute them.

I wish I would get back to doing useful stuff rather than posting in this thread.


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 14, 2011)

Granted, but because you have spent so much time on this thread, you don't know how to do anything anymore, so you must return to this thread.

I wish my dad brings back cubes for me from shanghai


----------



## Nestor (Jan 14, 2011)

Granted, but they are all $1 crappy cubes that lock and fall apart.

I wish I had a void megaminx.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Granted, now you don't practice so you don't improve.
> 
> I wish I had a million dollars, earned legally and in cash.


 
Granted, but someone steals it.
I don't wish.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 16, 2011)

sucks for you
i wish that i could have an elite


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 17, 2011)

granted. an elite piece of poop.

i wish i could fix the colours on an a rubix cube faster.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 17, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> granted. an elite piece of poop.
> 
> i wish i could fix the colours on an a rubix cube faster.


 
granted, but only once unofficially and off cam

i wish i could go to WC2011


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 17, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> granted, but only once unofficially and off cam
> 
> i wish i could go to WC2011



granted but on the way back your plane/other mode of transport crashes and you die.

i wish i could go to wc2011 and survive.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 17, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> granted but on the way back your plane/other mode of transport crashes and you die.
> 
> i wish i could go to wc2011 and survive.


 
granted but you break your arms and legs the day before

i wish i coul break a world record that will never be broken afterwards


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2011)

Granted but it's in the "Slowest solve" Category 

I wish to know of a wish that isn't corruptible


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 17, 2011)

Edward said:


> Granted but it's in the "Slowest solve" Category
> 
> I wish to know of a wish that isn't corruptible


 
Granted, but after you know it you can't wish it.

I wish that this wish will be corrupted.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 17, 2011)

granted but it will only be corrupted for 10 seconds

i wish ireland had lots of competitions that i could go and compete in everything


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2011)

Granted but they're hot dog licking contests

I wish I had a bit more variety in my collection D:


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 17, 2011)

Granted, but every solve is a DNF

I wish my order of new puzzles would come, unharmed, and totally functional and that I was allowed to solve them quickly

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## RaresB (Jan 17, 2011)

granted but you have a bad first solve and destroy them out of madness
i wish i was good at roux


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 17, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> granted but you have a bad first solve and destroy them out of madness
> i wish i was good at roux


 
Granted, but Waffle makes you look sub-2.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 17, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> granted but you have a bad first solve and destroy them out of madness
> i wish i was good at roux


 
Granted, but you have to practice. (OWATTHATSWHATYOUDOFURREALYFE)


Spoiler



Yeah practice and you get better


I wish my dog would stop laying on me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Granted, but before he did, he pooped on your face.

I wish.


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2011)

Granted but it's not granted

I wish there was a way to speed up alg learning


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 17, 2011)

Edward said:


> Granted but it's not granted
> 
> I wish there was a way to speed up alg learning


 
granted .... but for everyone except you

i wish cubing records wernt so fast


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 17, 2011)

Edward said:


> Granted but it's not granted
> 
> I wish there was a way to speed up alg learning


 
Granted but it doesn't speed up alg executing.

I don't wish.

EDIT: Ninjas!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 17, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Granted but it doesn't speed up alg executing.
> 
> I don't wish.
> 
> EDIT: Ninjas!


 OK


blakedacuber said:


> granted .... but for everyone except you
> 
> i wish cubing records wernt so fast


Granted but they are all faster than you can solve.

I wish there weren't so many pointless threads and the new people looked at the red squiggles in their posts.:fp


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 17, 2011)

granted...forever

i wish cubesmith would hurryup and post my order


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 17, 2011)

Granted, but it gets lost in the mail.

I wish [add non-corruptable wish here]


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 17, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> granted...forever


 Thank you.


freshcuber said:


> Granted, but it gets lost in the mail.
> 
> I wish [add non-corruptable wish here]


Granted, not really.
I wish I had some gator aid.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2011)

granted, but its inside your main speed cube

I wish for faster lightake shipping!


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 18, 2011)

Granted, but they express post everywhere EXCEPT for where you live.

I wish that I had the perfect speedcube.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 19, 2011)

darkerarceus said:


> Granted, but they express post everywhere EXCEPT for where you live.
> 
> I wish that I had the perfect speedcube.


 
Granted, but the WCA decides it's too amazing and it gets banned from competitions.

I wish I would stop wasting time on this site right now, I need to get back to work.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 19, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Granted, but the WCA decides it's too amazing and it gets banned from competitions.
> 
> I wish I would stop wasting time on this site right now, I need to get back to work.


 
Granted, but you waste your time one something else (replace speedsolving with something else).

I wish my guhong popped more and didn't cut corners.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 19, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Granted, but you waste your time one something else (replace speedsolving with something else).
> 
> I wish my guhong popped more and didn't cut corners.


 
Granted, but it pops and pieces fall to an unreachable spot. - gutter or something.

I wish my lubix came.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 19, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Granted, but it pops and pieces fall to an unreachable spot. - gutter or something.
> 
> I wish my lubix came.


Granted, but then you lose all you cubes.

I wish that I could sub-1 2x2.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 19, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Granted, but then you lose all you cubes.
> 
> I wish that I could sub-1 2x2.


 
Granted, but than you would stink at all other cubes.

I wish there was a [Sarcasm] tag.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Granted, but than you would stink at all other cubes.
> 
> I wish there was a [Sarcasm] tag.


Granted but it's banned at these forums.

I wish people would stop saying "Is all your doing just pressing button?!?" when I solve at lunch.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 19, 2011)

granted but instead they ask d you always peel the stickers

i wish OH was easier to learn algs


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 19, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Granted but it's banned at these forums.
> 
> I wish people would stop saying "Is all your doing just pressing button?!?" when I solve at lunch.


 
Granted, now cubes are banned from lunch.

I wish I had real-life friends who weren't hopelessly incompetent at cubing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 19, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Granted, now cubes are banned from lunch.
> 
> I wish I had real-life friends who weren't hopelessly incompetent at cubing.


 
Granted, but you don't have any friends


Spoiler



Or a life =0



I wish that there was something actually worth wishing for...


----------



## alkanova (Jan 19, 2011)

Granted, but you can't wish anymore. 

I wish cucumbers were pink.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 19, 2011)

alkanova said:


> Granted, but you can't wish anymore.
> 
> I wish cucumbers were pink.


 
Granted. Just granted.

To wish or not to wish.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 19, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Granted. Just granted.
> 
> To wish or not to wish.


 
Granted, but that is not the question.

I wish I could go to a competition.


----------



## ianography (Jan 19, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Granted, but that is not the question.
> 
> I wish I could go to a competition.


 
Granted, but it's a slack-jawed yokel competition.

I wish that I could get all my homework done in 5 minutes and still get all A's.


----------



## Vlad (Jan 19, 2011)

Granted, but then you'll become retarded because of lack of education.

I wish for constant sub 15 solves.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 19, 2011)

Vlad said:


> Granted, but then you'll become retarded because of lack of education.
> 
> I wish for constant sub 15 solves.


 
Granted but its Sup 14 years


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 19, 2011)

I wish the guy above me had remembered that in this thread you are supposed to make a wish.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> I wish the guy above me had remembered that in this thread you are supposed to make a wish.


 
Granted, but he wishes that no one corrupts his wish

I wish that I got an official sub 15 solve


----------



## Adrian (Jan 19, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Granted, but he wishes that no one corrupts his wish
> 
> I wish that I got an official sub 15 solve


 
Granted, but you get banned from competing for no reason.

I wish for all the pants in the world to be mine.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 19, 2011)

Adrian said:


> Granted, but you get banned from competing for no reason.
> 
> I wish for all the pants in the world to be mine.


 
Granted, but you can't wear them.

I wish I could get rid of the mental image created by my previous sentence.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 19, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Granted, but you can't wear them.
> 
> I wish I could get rid of the mental image created by my previous sentence.


 
Granted, but you get it as a tattoo on your chest.
Roux?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 22, 2011)

granted, but then your cubes get stolen.
i wish i had a good lubix elite and will not get mugged or killed


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 23, 2011)

Granted, but your'e unable to use it. 
I wish I had a 4x4 that cut corners and didn't come out of alignment.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 23, 2011)

granted, but you are unable to turn it
i wish that i could get a minkey


----------



## spdcbr (Jan 23, 2011)

granted, but it explodes.

i wish my wish would be corrupted but not corrupted


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 23, 2011)

spdcbr said:


> granted, but it explodes.
> 
> i wish my wish would be corrupted but not corrupted




granted, but because your wish doesn't make any sense the whole world explodes

I wish I could use frog blood as lube


----------



## Olji (Jan 23, 2011)

granted, but it leaks out and all faces become dark red D:

i wish my arms stopped hurting after that damned body pump with school yesterday xD


----------



## Nestor (Jan 24, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> granted, but it leaks out and all faces become dark red D:
> 
> i wish my arms stopped hurting after that damned body pump with school yesterday xD


 
Granted, but you die of painkillers overdose.

I wish my order is not lost after 1.5 months of tracking "origin post is preparing shipment"


----------



## ianography (Feb 27, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Granted, but you die of painkillers overdose.
> 
> I wish my order is not lost after 1.5 months of tracking "origin post is preparing shipment"


 
Granted, but it goes to the wrong house.

I wish that I could sub-4x4 and all my averages for other cubes stayed the same and everything else in my life stayed normal


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> Granted, but it goes to the wrong house.
> 
> I wish that I could sub-4x4 and all my averages for other cubes stayed the same and everything else in my life stayed normal


 
Granted but your now sub nothing on the 4x4 (you can never finish because you never filled in the what time your under)


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Granted but your now sub nothing on the 4x4 (you can never finish because you never filled in the what time your under)


You didn't ask a question... Does this mean the thread has ended?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 27, 2011)

no, it means the next one doesn't have to corrupt a wish and can wish immediately

I wish someone comes along to wish something


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> no, it means the next one doesn't have to corrupt a wish and can wish immediately
> 
> I wish someone comes along to wish something


 
Wish granted
But I crrupted it because I am not the one.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Wish granted
> But I crrupted it because I am not the one.


 D= You didn't ask again

I wish I had money to become premium and change my name.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 27, 2011)

Granted, but your real name changes together with your username.

I wish I could memo edges in less then 15 minutes


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> Granted, but your real name changes together with your username.
> 
> I wish I could memo edges in less then 15 minutes


 
Granted but you have to practice
I wish I wish upon a Tsar


----------



## cubersmith (May 7, 2011)

granted, but I dont know what that means.

I wish there was UK comps


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2011)

granted, but you get your head cut off for bumping an old thread.

I wish for more UK comps that I could go to


----------



## satellitedanny (May 7, 2011)

granted; but due to the comps, more cubers will begin to develop skills and you will have less chances of being the best cuber in the UK.

I wish there was CRC silicone that I could buy where I live without driving 1 hour+.


----------



## MovingOnUp (May 8, 2011)

Granted but your car breaks down and you can't go anyway

I wish i had lube that lasted literally forever and was better than Lubix


----------



## uberCuber (May 8, 2011)

Granted but the cube itself doesn't last long.

I wish I had a good 4x4.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 8, 2011)

too bad.

I wish I had the best 4x4 ever that never breaks


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 8, 2011)

Granted but your parents take the cube away forever

I wish I would get a perfect 11/11 multi BLD in comp, and it counted for the record (yes, shameless plug)


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 8, 2011)

Granted but the scrambles were done wrong so the average is taken away.

I wish I could win THE GAME.


----------



## AustinReed (May 8, 2011)

Granted, but we must kill you.


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

Granted, but

I wish I was sub-10.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 8, 2011)

Granted, but you just lost.
I wish I could dot dot dot


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 8, 2011)

Granted...

I wish i could get 2x2 NZ NR


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 8, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Granted...
> 
> I wish i could get 2x2 NZ NR


 
Granted. And then Dene takes it away from you.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 8, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Granted. And then Dene takes it away from you.


 
lol dene does 2x2?


----------

